# Riaprendo ancora



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2012)

Il tuo ragionamento ora appare convincente perché meno criptico e più motivato. Ma occorretebbe che decisioni così rilevanti fossero condivise in modo trasparente e con una vera votazione pubbliche. Questa sarebbe democrazia.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento ora appare convincente perché meno criptico e più motivato. Ma occorretebbe che decisioni così rilevanti fossero condivise in modo trasparente e con una vera votazione pubbliche. Questa sarebbe democrazia.



La democrazia è una merda.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

Un piccolo sunto ?


----------



## passante (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un piccolo sunto ?


ma te chiedi sempre sunti  !!


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma te chiedi sempre sunti  !!


Guarda, dopo quello che scriverò e leggerai, non potrai che darmi ragione.

Su cento pagine di un 3D soltanto una vale la pena di leggere. 
Quindi muto e fammi un sunto . :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda, dopo quello che scriverò e leggerai, non potrai che darmi ragione.
> 
> Su cento pagine di un 3D soltanto una vale la pena di leggere.
> Quindi muto e fammi un sunto . :rotfl:


Te lo faccio io Claudio 

Alex è stato estromesso dalla comunità per il suo temperamento forumistico un po' focoso, diciamo così 

Riceve troppe segnalazioni, nessuno lo vuole e quindi sta fuori dal forum.

Stermy, invece, anche se è offensivo, riceve poche segnalazioni, quindi gli utenti del forum alla fine lo accettano. Perciò lui sta qui senza problemi.

In sintesi...finalmente Angelo Merkel si è tolto dai maroni


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2012)

le parole chiave sono : puttanieri e fighe


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2012)

aggiungo anche fifa


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2012)

e morto di figa non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questo avanzo dei dubbi.non è la comunità, admin...in pratica la sorte di un po' di cose viene decisa da pochi.dubito che la maggiorparte di noi si occupi di queste cose (segnalazioni e quant'altro)
> se non è così ovviamente puoi smentirmi


stermy non sa nulla di privato mentre angelo merkel si. la differenza è tutta qui.


----------



## Flavia (11 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> stermy non sa nulla di privato mentre angelo merkel si. la differenza è tutta qui.


cioè Angelo sa che sotto il tappeto non c'è solo la polvere


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> cioè Angelo sa che sotto il tappeto non c'è solo la polvere


pare


----------



## battiato63 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda, dopo quello che scriverò e leggerai, non potrai che darmi ragione.
> 
> Su cento pagine di un 3D soltanto una vale la pena di leggere.
> Quindi muto e fammi un sunto . :rotfl:



la verità è che tu sei ritardato, per quello non capisci mai subito ammettilo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> cioè Angelo sa che sotto il tappeto non c'è solo la polvere


Sicuramente Angelo fa più paura di uno Stermy. Questo potrebbe essere un motivo delle molte segnalazioni, oltre che, ovviamente, la sua tendenza a insultare in modo pesante alcuni utenti a lui sgraditi.

Io sono stata insultata pesantemente, non solo da Stermy, ma da altri non registrati. Ma non ho fatto una sola segnalazione. Le uniche due/tre segnalazioni che ho fatto nella mia carriera di forumista sono state motivate dal fatto che, a mio avviso, c'erano dei riferimenti a persone e polemiche ancora calde che, se rivangate, avrebbero riacceso gli animi. E io in quei giorni volevo solo che le polemiche si interrompessero.
Ma le calunnie e gli insulti che ho ricevuto personalmente sono ancora lì, non ho mai pensato di farli sparire.

Se io vengo offesa non me ne frega niente di segnalare. A che pro? Chi offende o dice il falso ha solo da perdere se gli altri utenti hanno la possibilità di leggere ciò che scrive.

Se segnalo ci sono solo due motivazioni. O non sono all'altezza di ribattere o ignorare, o desidero che l'utente da me segnalato non abbia la possibilità di esprimersi a prescindere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento ora appare convincente perché meno criptico e più motivato. Ma occorretebbe che decisioni così rilevanti fossero condivise in modo trasparente e con una *vera votazione* pubbliche. *Questa sarebbe democrazia*.


Tu non sai cosa è democrazia.

Te lo spiego terra terra. La democrazia si ha quando un popolo può rappresentare se stesso senza dover giustificare le proprie scelte davanti a nessuno. Può scegliere a chi dare retta senza che qualcuno viene a sapere per chi o cosa ha votato. Tutto ciò che si vede è il risultato, ed è solo il risultato che conta.

*Questo* è democrazia.

Ora che lo sai, dimmi dove sta la differenza fra *quello che fanno gli utenti in questo forum* e *la democrazia*.

In uno stato dittatoriale invece, tutti sanno chi ha detto e scelto cosa, e quindi sono facili bersagli alle rappresaglie di chiunque sia abbastanza senza scrupoli per vendicarsi a coloro che non hanno espresso l'unilaterale scelta di un particolare gruppo, o come accade spesso, di una singola persona.

Ai tempi degli Zar, ai tempi dei Greci, ai tempi dei Romani, i nemici dello stato furono uccisi da coloro che hanno vinto.

Se io fossi lo Zar del forum, tu non potresti scrivere.

E qui, questa cosa non c'è. Se tu vuoi la monarchia, la dittatura, crea il tuo forum e realizza un voto pubblico dove tutti sanno cosa hai detto e votato, e dove tu hai messo le tue speranze, e dove dunque tu devi temere di perdere tutto quello che hai investito. Provalo! Vale veramente la pena. E' una lezione di vita che ti manca.

Qui l'abbiamo avuto, tu forse non c'eri. Ora invece abbiamo una base robusta che decide in testa a tutti, chi e cosa vogliono. Il forum è cambiato moltissimo, le persone anche. Ma ci sono alcuni che non vogliono comprendere, e quindi saranno massacrati dalla scure della democrazia.

Perché la democrazia non è gentile. E' cattivissima contro i ribelli, ma permette che se ne vanno senza subire danni, da un'altra parte, dove possono dalla parte loro riunirsi e creare uno Stato come piace a loro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questo avanzo dei dubbi.non è la comunità, admin...in pratica la sorte di un po' di cose viene decisa da pochi.dubito che la maggiorparte di noi si occupi di queste cose (segnalazioni e quant'altro)
> se non è così ovviamente puoi smentirmi


da quando ho sollecitato di usare il sistema dei voti (qualche settimana fa) anche i più ostinati lo utilizzano molto di più e quindi abbiamo tutti i giorni circa 100 voti. chi lo utilizza partecipa attivamente alla moderazione e quindi decide cosa viene fatto.

se lo si usa in pochi o in tanti, è soltanto questione di voler o non voler partecipare alle attività del forum a livello decisionale. ovviamente, se sono solo io a cliccare, decido io, ma non lo so. sono andato ora nel database a vedere "in quanti" lo usiamo. e 100 voti al giorno è un bel numero. non posso dire lontanamente che sarei solo io, soprattutto perché quasi non ci sono più.

ma se vuoi tenerti Angelo Merkel, allora basta che lo voti con approvazioni anche le cose più schifose e indegne, e così decidi per il forum cosa vuoi avere tu. ma onestamente, ti piace cosa scrive? ti piace che insulta determinati utenti e indirettamente anche noi che lo dobbiamo leggere? dai su, vuoi parlare, parliamone.

perché se ti senti insoddisfatta perché non c'è Angelo giustiziere verbale, allora dimmi perché non cominci a insultare te invece di usare la sua voce per la tua causa. perché così facendo magari ci fai vedere un volto che noi ignoriamo.

vedi Minerva, se vogliamo farci la guerra, possiamo dircelo in tutti i colori, ma con tono civile si riesce molto meglio tenere la distanza e tuttavia non si viene meno della propria opinione. a me l'insulto non piace. lo sento uno, dieci, cento volte. poi basta. poi clicco rosso fin quando mi resta forza nella mano. se poi sono l'unico schifato, ho fatto una scelta solitaria, ma non perché sono antidemocratico. quando succede che solo uno vota, ha esercitato il suo diritto, come gli altri che hanno taciuto. e quindi chi comanda è chi ha votato. e questo è democrazia.

te invece vuoi che sia pubblico chi ha votato, perché tu sappia, e l'altro sappia che tu sai. e così l'altro non può decidere a darti un calcio nel culo quando te lo meriti perché dopo si deve giustificare e perderebbe la faccia se non avesse le qualità comunicative del sottoscritto.

cioè io posso rappresentare me stesso in tutti i modi perché ho combattuto per poter dire quel che cazzo mi pare, senza scendere dal cavallo e fare il leccaculo, né esigere l'umidificazione delle proprie chiappe. la propria opinione è una conquista e quindi se la possiedi, la difendi. ma non la tieni per te. combatti perché anche gli altri la possano possedere e che te la possono suonare con la stessa moneta e bastone.

la libertà di parola può esistere soltanto quando si ha una opinione, e dove nel contempo nessuno sa quale cavallo ha ricevuto lo zuccherino.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente Angelo fa più paura di uno Stermy. Questo potrebbe essere un motivo delle molte segnalazioni, oltre che, ovviamente, la sua tendenza a insultare in modo pesante alcuni utenti a lui sgraditi.
> 
> Io sono stata insultata pesantemente, non solo da Stermy, ma da altri non registrati. Ma non ho fatto una sola segnalazione. Le uniche due/tre segnalazioni che ho fatto nella mia carriera di forumista sono state motivate dal fatto che, a mio avviso, c'erano dei riferimenti a persone e polemiche ancora calde che, se rivangate, avrebbero riacceso gli animi. E io in quei giorni volevo solo che le polemiche si interrompessero.
> Ma le calunnie e gli insulti che ho ricevuto personalmente sono ancora lì, non ho mai pensato di farli sparire.
> ...


no. angelo mi ha fatto compassione per un po' e ora basta.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> da quando ho sollecitato di usare il sistema dei voti (qualche settimana fa) anche i più ostinati lo utilizzano molto di più e quindi abbiamo tutti i giorni circa 100 voti. chi lo utilizza partecipa attivamente alla moderazione e quindi decide cosa viene fatto.
> 
> se lo si usa in pochi o in tanti, è soltanto questione di voler o non voler partecipare alle attività del forum a livello decisionale. ovviamente, se sono solo io a cliccare, decido io, ma non lo so. sono andato ora nel database a vedere "in quanti" lo usiamo. e 100 voti al giorno è un bel numero. non posso dire lontanamente che sarei solo io, soprattutto perché quasi non ci sono più.
> 
> ...


è proprio per questa cosa insensata che non uso il sistema.
quando sia angelo che sterminatore non mi sono piaciuti l'ho scritto bene in chiaro e questo è per me l'unico modo di partecipare in maniera adulta nel forum.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

ma il thread che fine ha fatto?:sbatti:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no. angelo mi ha fatto compassione per un po' e ora basta.


Piano con la compassione perché se c'è qualcuno  che ne ha bisogno qui dentro sei proprio tu. E si sa che se il pesce puzza dalla testa allora non è che si può pretendere che sia fresco.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2012)

Bhe, ho letto un po, la mia conclusione? Il discorso di democrazia mi è stato chiaro, anzi chiarissimo, ho anche avuto qualche discorso con angelo nel passato, ho notato la sua maniera di impennarsi, ( non che io mi ritenga meno " impennabile" :smile: ) 

Ma avendo letto molti utenti qua dentro e conoscendo le loro esternazioni , e conoscendo Sole, posso dichiarare e scrivere, Angelo per me dovrebbe stare qua come tutti.


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe, ho letto un po, la mia conclusione? Il discorso di democrazia mi è stato chiaro, anzi chiarissimo, ho anche avuto qualche discorso con angelo nel passato, ho notato la sua maniera di impennarsi, ( non che io mi ritenga meno " impennabile" :smile: )
> 
> Ma avendo letto molti utenti qua dentro e conoscendo le loro esternazioni , e conoscendo Sole, posso dichiarare e scrivere, *Angelo per me dovrebbe stare qua come tutti*.



concordo!


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no. angelo mi ha fatto compassione per un po' e ora basta.


Ma allora non ho capito.
Prima hai detto che il blocco scatta quando si collezionano troppe segnalazioni.
Poi, nel momento in cui io esprimo il mio parere sul perchè Angelo ne abbia collezionate così tante rispetto a utenti altrettanto offensivi, mi dici che non è così , che semplicemente tu ti sei rotto le scatole e hai deciso che basta.

Guarda, a me non importa più di tanto se come utente del forum non lo leggeró più, alla fine sono fatti miei fino a un certo punto. Ma se faccio parte di un sistema gradirei sapere esattamente come funziona. E se ci sono utenti che hanno più potere di altri in certe decisioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma allora non ho capito.
> Prima hai detto che il blocco scatta quando si collezionano troppe segnalazioni.
> Poi, nel momento in cui io esprimo il mio parere sul perchè Angelo ne abbia collezionate così tante rispetto a* utenti altrettanto offensivi*, mi dici che non è così , che semplicemente tu ti sei rotto le scatole e hai deciso che basta.
> 
> Guarda, a me non importa più di tanto se come utente del forum non lo leggeró più, alla fine sono fatti miei fino a un certo punto. Ma se faccio parte di un sistema gradirei sapere esattamente come funziona. E se ci sono utenti che hanno più potere di altri in certe decisioni.



Premettendo che io farei scrivere pure il cane del vicino e che quindi sono contrario a ban, allontanamenti e quant'altro a danno di chiunque, Angelo è ben più pesante di qualsiasi Stermy nei modi e qualche volta anche nei concetti.


----------



## oscuro (12 Ottobre 2012)

*Io*

Capisco bene chi non ama gli eccessi di angelo...anche io non ne sono immune...mi piacerebbe sapere chi non lo vuole!!


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco bene chi non ama gli eccessi di angelo...anche io non ne sono immune...mi piacerebbe sapere chi non lo vuole!!



prova ad indovinare


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Premettendo che io farei scrivere pure il cane del vicino e che quindi sono contrario a ban, allontanamenti e quant'altro a danno di chiunque, Angelo è ben più pesante di qualsiasi Stermy nei modi e qualche volta anche nei concetti.


Questo a tuo parere. Stermy spesso e volentieri non solo offende, ma calunnia, distorcendo o strumentalizzando le informazioni che ha su alcuni utenti e facendole passare per veritá.
Così Alex è uno che si fa mantenere dalle donne, oppure ha la figlia d'importazione perchè adottata...e mi viene in mente Cheater, ridicolizzato per le sue difficoltá a concepire un figlio...Angelo qui sopra è spesso sgradevole, offensivo e sicuramente intransigente nel portare avanti le sue idee (che comunque, al di lá dei modi, sono condivisibili e basate su una coerenza di valori di fondo che io gli riconosco). Diciamo  anche che a volte interviene pesantemente su argomenti rispetto ai quali potrebbe confrontarsi più civilmente (visto che l'intelligenza e la capacitá di argomentare non gli mancano). Diciamo tutto questo.
Ma sostenere che non ci siano altri utenti offensivi e pesanti tanto quanto lui (anche se con modalitá diverse) è una grande cavolata.


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> ...
> Guarda, a me non importa più di tanto se come utente del forum non lo leggeró più,...


io invece dalla notte scorsa so' diventato insonne e spero de non diventa' pure inappetente...

peccato, pero' me rode de piu' pe' la stipsi...

era na' mano santa...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io invece dalla notte scorsa so' diventato insonne e spero de non diventa' pure inappetente...
> 
> peccato, pero' me rode de piu' pe' la stipsi...
> 
> ...


però dovresti riflettere sul fatto che tu infastidisci di meno


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo a tuo parere. Stermy spesso e volentieri non solo offende, ma calunnia, distorcendo o strumentalizzando le informazioni che ha su alcuni utenti e facendole passare per veritá.
> Così Alex è uno che si fa mantenere dalle donne, oppure ha la figlia d'importazione perchè adottata...e mi viene in mente Cheater, ridicolizzato per le sue difficoltá a concepire un figlio...Angelo qui sopra è spesso sgradevole, offensivo e sicuramente intransigente nel portare avanti le sue idee (che comunque, al di lá dei modi, sono condivisibili e basate su una coerenza di valori di fondo che io gli riconosco). Diciamo  anche che a volte interviene pesantemente su argomenti rispetto ai quali potrebbe confrontarsi più civilmente (visto che l'intelligenza e la capacitá di argomentare non gli mancano). Diciamo tutto questo.
> Ma sostenere che non ci siano altri utenti offensivi e pesanti tanto quanto lui (anche se con modalitá diverse) è una grande cavolata.


ma quali calunnie?...

IO IN BASE ALLE INFORMAZIONI CHE VOI STESSI DATE, CHI SE L'INVENTA?, METTO SOLO LA CORNICE AL QUADRO!

per cheather poi e' lui che s'e' divertito pe' prima a dirme che ho problemi psichiatrici e di altra natura...

Sole non continuare a difendere quella testa di cazzo facendo free climbing estremo che gia' me sei scaduta dalle palle...


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però dovresti riflettere sul fatto che tu infastidisci di meno


vabbe' a parte la botta pe' l'autostima....ahahahah 

io nun me so' mai scopato nessuna qua e manco solo incontrata....

le teste di cazzo prima se chiavano o cercano de chiavarse pure i buchi delle serrature e poi se lamentano se scoppiano casini...ahahahahah

a me frega un cazzo, anzi me diverto a calcola' la stronzaggine...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quali calunnie?...
> 
> *IO IN BASE ALLE INFORMAZIONI CHE VOI STESSI DATE*, CHI SE L'INVENTA?, METTO SOLO LA CORNICE AL QUADRO!
> 
> ...


Punto primo, io non difendo proprio nessuno. Ma parlo per amore di verità, non mi piace che si raccontino balle.

Non so chi ti abbia dato l'informazione che Alex è uno che sfrutta le donne e cerca di farsi mantenere da loro. Può essere che ne abbia incontrato una che ad esempio, dopo averlo cornificato, si è premurata di sparlare di lui a destra e a manca, rivelando dettagli isolati che poi, qui sopra, sono diventate leggende metropolitane.

Ma tu non ci arrivi, Alex ti sta sulle palle e se io ti dico che non si fa mantenere proprio da nessuna, che anzi, cerca sempre di aiutarmi ogni volta che può, tu ribatti che lo fa perchè pensa di installarsi a casa mia in futuro... ma ti rendi conto di come distorci le informazioni di cui tu parli? E lo fai parlando DELLA MIA VITA, di cui non sai un emerito cazzo. Perchè alla fine tu non mi conosci e io non ti ho raccontato proprio niente della mia storia con Alessandro. Ma parli lo stesso e sputi veleno.

Quindi, tu puoi continuare a pensare di avere il diritto di intepretare e usare meschinamente le informazioni (poche e parziali) che riesci a raccogliere qui sopra per fabbricarti un quadro di verità a cui ti fa comodo credere. Ti diverti così e cavoli tuoi.

Io ho il diritto di dire che preferisco mille volte che uno mi chiami demente, troia, stronza eccetera eccetera piuttosto che leggere le porcate che scrivi regolamente tu, condite dai tuoi ahahahahah.

E se ti sono scaduta meglio, me ne faccio solo un vanto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

questo gusto per i fatti degli altri non lo capirò mai 


exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' a parte la botta pe' l'autostima....ahahahah
> 
> io nun me so' mai scopato nessuna qua e manco solo incontrata....
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo a tuo parere. Stermy spesso e volentieri non solo offende, ma calunnia, distorcendo o strumentalizzando le informazioni che ha su alcuni utenti e facendole passare per veritá.
> Così Alex è uno che si fa mantenere dalle donne, oppure ha la figlia d'importazione perchè adottata...e mi viene in mente Cheater, ridicolizzato per le sue difficoltá a concepire un figlio...Angelo qui sopra è spesso sgradevole, offensivo e sicuramente intransigente nel portare avanti le sue idee (che comunque, al di lá dei modi, sono condivisibili e basate su una coerenza di valori di fondo che io gli riconosco). Diciamo anche che a volte interviene pesantemente su argomenti rispetto ai quali potrebbe confrontarsi più civilmente (visto che l'intelligenza e la capacitá di argomentare non gli mancano). Diciamo tutto questo.
> Ma sostenere che non ci siano altri utenti offensivi e pesanti tanto quanto lui (anche se con modalitá diverse) è una grande cavolata.


E' anche il mio parere. Mi dispiace Sole, ma dato che da tanto va avanti questa crociata per Angelo, mi sono sentita di doverlo dire, fino ad ora mi sono assolutamente tenuta fuori solo per rispetto verso di te. Ma ha scritto cose veramente brutte, in modo veramente odioso, perchè ha giocato su debolezze e paure. Non si tratta solo di pesantezza, non voglio aggiungere altro. Io l'ho segnalato mi pare una volta sola ed ho scritto anche ad Admin in proposito, non ho problemi a dichiararlo. Dopodichè che lui scriva qui o meno non mi interessa, cerco sistematicamente di ignorarlo come ho fatto con altri.


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Punto primo, io non difendo proprio nessuno. Ma parlo per amore di verità, non mi piace che si raccontino balle.
> 
> Non so chi ti abbia dato l'informazione che Alex è uno che sfrutta le donne e cerca di farsi mantenere da loro. Può essere che ne abbia incontrato una che ad esempio, dopo averlo cornificato, si è premurata di sparlare di lui a destra e a manca, rivelando dettagli isolati che poi, qui sopra, sono diventate leggende metropolitane.
> 
> ...


ao' il tuo ganzo e' conosciuto gia' dall'altro forum ed e' gia' da li' che ha cominciato a "farse vole' bene" pe' i casini che aveva combinato...

i casini de qua percio' so' altri...

mo' fermo restando che tu certamente sei libera de farte scopa' da chi te pare, io saro' libero de riconsidera' tutti i tuoi discorsetti ante-rivelazione, pure quelli sul maritozzo, stampabili ed utilizzabili solo per pulirsi er culo?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole, non sei obiettiva. Molto semplicemente.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' anche il mio parere. Mi dispiace Sole, ma dato che da tanto va avanti questa crociata per Angelo, mi sono sentita di doverlo dire, fino ad ora mi sono assolutamente tenuta fuori solo per rispetto verso di te. Ma ha scritto cose veramente brutte, in modo veramente odioso, perchè ha giocato su debolezze e paure. Non si tratta solo di pesantezza, non voglio aggiungere altro. Io l'ho segnalato mi pare una volta sola ed ho scritto anche ad Admin in proposito, non ho problemi a dichiararlo. Dopodichè che lui scriva qui o meno non mi interessa, cerco sistematicamente di ignorarlo come ho fatto con altri.



Purtroppo non posso darti reputazione..stra condivido..Angelo e'il peggiore.Stermy e'tagliente,ma simpatico,ora che non eccede piu'.


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo gusto per i fatti degli altri non lo capirò mai


vabbe' lo confesso....

me diverte anna' a vede' er bluff della gente che se reputa adulta ed intelligente e constata' perche' la sfiga s'accanisce cosi' co' ste teste de cazzo...

che te devo di'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sole, non sei obiettiva. Molto semplicemente.


è normale


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quali calunnie?...
> 
> IO IN BASE ALLE INFORMAZIONI CHE VOI STESSI DATE, CHI SE L'INVENTA?, METTO SOLO LA CORNICE AL QUADRO!
> 
> ...


Dove hai mai letto cjr mi sonomai trasferito da mk e che lri mi ha buttato fuori di casa? dove hai mai letto che mia madrre mi mantiene visto che mia madre non svrive qui? dove hai mai letto che io cerco una donna con la cada per yrasferirmici? Dovr hai mai letyo che mis moglie faceva la prostituts in un club?  Eh stronzo bastardo? Dove?
Nesduno ha mai scritto queste cose. ma siccomrdono ritornato dopo la separazione a casa mia madre mi mantiene. dicvome dormivo i we a cass di mk allora mi sono trasferito. siccomr poi IO. e non llri non ho più voluto saperne di mk allora mi ha sbattuto fuori di casa. siccome vivo in una casa dello' aler allora sono un profugo sfigato. Ma muori bastardo figlio di troia.  tu e tutta la razza tua. Discendenti e ascendenti
ci dono altri esempi da fare ma non ne ho più. voglia.


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è normale


ma e' normale stocazzo...

potevano benissimo evita' di fa' i coglioni urbi et orbi e fare quello che dovevano fare discretamente, senza veni' affa' appunto gli sboroni kazzoni verso i loro "nemici"...

che boomerang...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sole, non sei obiettiva. Molto semplicemente.


Certo, perchè le insinuazioni di Stermy non riguardano le vostre vite. E giustamente ve ne fregate.

Io non ho mai condiviso le esternazioni di Angelo, mai. Non ho mai fatto nessuna crociata (e qui rispondo a Sbriciolata) per il semplice fatto che io, su molte cose del forum, non sono in sintonia con lui. Non l'ho mai scritto qui sopra perchè non sono affari di nessuno. E ho sempre cercato di non mettermi in mezzo, ho sempre tentato di risolvere fuori i casini che riguardavano le nostre vite 'reali'. E molti casini, in effetti, si sono risolti, anche se qui non viene scritto.

Ma io non condivido i suoi modi, non mi appartengono qui sopra. Paradossalmente, nella vita reale sono io la più incazzosa e lui è molto più tranquillo di me. Ma sul forum non vedo l'utilità di incazzarsi, non ci riesco. Lui, invece, preferisce essere così. Quindi, se spesso e volentieri io stessa ho discusso con lui su questa cosa, come potrei difenderlo in modo non obiettivo  ?

Io esprimo il mio personale parere sul fatto che nei miei confronti (e non solo), l'utente Stermy ha scritto cose che non doveva permettersi di scrivere, invadendo il mio spazio privato senza alcuna conoscenza in merito, facendomi passare per una 'scimunita demente' (per riprendere due termini usati da lui per descrivermi) che si fa intortare dallo sfruttatore di donne. E ribadisco che, sebbene abbia modi più 'ironici' e 'leggeri', io non lo trovo meno offensivo.

Mia opinione personale. Ma non fatemi passare per un'idiota che non sa vedere la realtà. Sono meno stupida e ingenua di quello che può sembrare.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' anche il mio parere. Mi dispiace Sole, ma dato che da tanto va avanti questa crociata per Angelo, mi sono sentita di doverlo dire, fino ad ora mi sono assolutamente tenuta fuori solo per rispetto verso di te. Ma ha scritto cose veramente brutte, in modo veramente odioso, perchè ha giocato su debolezze e paure. Non si tratta solo di pesantezza, non voglio aggiungere altro. Io l'ho segnalato mi pare una volta sola ed ho scritto anche ad Admin in proposito, non ho problemi a dichiararlo. Dopodichè che lui scriva qui o meno non mi interessa, cerco sistematicamente di ignorarlo come ho fatto con altri.


Giocato con debolezze e paure.
Per esempio?
facile fare i giudicanti senza dire altro


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' normale stocazzo...
> 
> potevano benissimo evita' di fa' i coglioni urbi et orbi e fare quello che dovevano fare discretamente, senza veni' affa' appunto gli sboroni kazzoni *verso i loro "nemici"...*
> 
> ...


E ti ribadisco che io non ho nemici. Che a parte un paio di utenti che frequentano il forum che non gradisco più e cerco di ignorare il più possibile, io sono in rapporti cordiali con tutti, anche con Quintina.

Che ritengo un grave, gravissimo errore parlare qui sopra di rapporti che esulano dal forum. E che io non mi sono mai prestata a questa cosa, perchè è pericoloso e fuorviante.

Quindi non vedo dove stia la mancanza di discrezione da parte mia. Non è mia abitudine fare la sborona.

Vedi, continui a fare lo stesso errore. Tu ti attacchi a quello che pensi di sapere e ti fabbrichi una visione tutta tua. Ma le persone intelligenti sanno che per valutare qualcuno bisogna avere tutti gli elementi... e a volte neanche quello basta. Quindi di cosa stai parlando?


----------



## free (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, perchè le insinuazioni di Stermy non riguardano le vostre vite. E giustamente ve ne fregate.
> 
> Io non ho mai condiviso le esternazioni di Angelo, mai. Non ho mai fatto nessuna crociata (e qui rispondo a Sbriciolata) per il semplice fatto che io, su molte cose del forum, non sono in sintonia con lui. Non l'ho mai scritto qui sopra perchè non sono affari di nessuno. E ho sempre cercato di non mettermi in mezzo, ho sempre tentato di risolvere fuori i casini che riguardavano le nostre vite 'reali'. E molti casini, in effetti, si sono risolti, anche se qui non viene scritto.
> 
> ...


ecco forse molto semplicemente, agli altri utenti non va, preferiscono di no
almeno chi vota, intendo
ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, perchè le insinuazioni di Stermy non riguardano le vostre vite. E giustamente ve ne fregate.
> 
> Io non ho mai condiviso le esternazioni di Angelo, mai. Non ho mai fatto nessuna crociata (e qui rispondo a Sbriciolata) per il semplice fatto che io, su molte cose del forum, non sono in sintonia con lui. Non l'ho mai scritto qui sopra perchè non sono affari di nessuno. E ho sempre cercato di non mettermi in mezzo, ho sempre tentato di risolvere fuori i casini che riguardavano le nostre vite 'reali'. E molti casini, in effetti, si sono risolti, anche se qui non viene scritto.
> 
> ...


ma quali insinuazioni di Stermy?....

di quanto il tuo ganzo sia una testa di cazzo qua se ne so' accorti indipendentemente da Stermy...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti ribadisco che io non ho nemici. Che a parte un paio di utenti che frequentano il forum che non gradisco più e cerco di ignorare il più possibile, io sono in rapporti cordiali con tutti, anche con Quintina.
> 
> Che ritengo un grave, gravissimo errore parlare qui sopra di rapporti che esulano dal forum. E che io non mi sono mai prestata a questa cosa, perchè è pericoloso e fuorviante.
> 
> ...


ma di che cazzo stai a parla' te ed a scassa' da giorni la minchia a noi e specialmente a me, te dico io...

ma vattene affanculo pure te insieme a lui, va e nun ce scassa' er cazzo co' ste' minchiate...


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco forse molto semplicemente, agli altri utenti non va, preferiscono di no
> almeno chi vota, intendo
> ci hai mai pensato?


Ma sicuramente, va benissimo. E' nel loro pieno diritto.

Ma, ripeto, non penso di essere l'unica a ritenere che non sia il solo a meritare sdegno e disapprovazione qui sopra. Tutto qui.


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma di che cazzo stai a parla' te ed a scassa' da giorni la minchia a noi e specialmente a me, te dico io...
> 
> ma vattene affanculo pure te insieme a lui, va e nun ce scassa' er cazzo co' ste' minchiate...


Io scasso il cazzo quanto mi pare e piace. Diciamo che qui dentro sono in buona compagnia


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io scasso il cazzo quanto mi pare e piace. Diciamo che qui dentro sono in buona compagnia


e vabbe' scassame pure er cazzo pero' poi nun piagne come na' scimunita...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e vabbe' *scassame pure er cazzo *pero' poi nun piagne come na' scimunita...
> 
> ahahahahah


Non mancherò


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quali insinuazioni di Stermy?....
> 
> di quanto il tuo ganzo sia una testa di cazzo qua se ne so' accorti indipendentemente da Stermy...
> 
> ahahahahah


Insinuazioni no. manipolazioni si. mi sembra che tu abbia sempre detto che si fa mantenere dalle donne. visto che non hai rapporti personali con nessuno potresti postare chi e quando ha scritto questo?        
Cosa si è fatto comprare? Cosa si è fatto pagare? una auto? Un vestito armani? Perché non fai sapere a questo pubblico visto che sembra sia così informato.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, perchè le insinuazioni di Stermy non riguardano le vostre vite. E giustamente ve ne fregate.
> 
> Io non ho mai condiviso le esternazioni di Angelo, mai. Non ho mai fatto nessuna crociata (e qui rispondo a Sbriciolata) per il semplice fatto che io, su molte cose del forum, non sono in sintonia con lui. Non l'ho mai scritto qui sopra perchè non sono affari di nessuno. E ho sempre cercato di non mettermi in mezzo, ho sempre tentato di risolvere fuori i casini che riguardavano le nostre vite 'reali'. E molti casini, in effetti, si sono risolti, anche se qui non viene scritto.
> 
> ...


Guarda che si vede benissimo che sei incazzosa, sai? Al di là di come scrivi. Per il resto, sarà la tua vita e quello che vuoi, solo che insieme davvero non vi si può leggere. O meglio non insieme perchè state insieme, ma tra lui che "difende" malamente te, che appena può tira fuori robe di eoni fa contro altri utenti, che offende, sbraita, strilla, strepita e batte i piedi come un bimbo e te che stai lì e gli tieni pure il gioco, davvero DAVVERO siete illegibili. Adesso immagino verrà fuori che tu non gli reggi il gioco, che te ne stai per i fatti tuoi, che avete entrambi un basso profilo, che magari sono anche un impiccione, visionario in malafede. Già.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Premettendo che io farei scrivere pure il cane del vicino e che quindi sono contrario a ban, allontanamenti e quant'altro a danno di chiunque, Angelo è ben più pesante di qualsiasi Stermy nei modi e qualche volta anche nei concetti.



Joey, stavolta cerca di capire cosa voglio dire. Per alcuni utenti, ad esempio te risulta difficile leggere Angelo, per altri utenti, ad esempio me, legge in te alcune volte tanto di quella meschinità da farmi rabbrividire. Come la mettiamo? 

Cosa mettiamo per scala di valori? quello che angelo dice, dicendo suca, o quello che tu dici con un linguaggio forbito? 

Non voglio essere polemico con te, è soltanto un modo il mio per cercare di andare oltre quello che si legge, e se tu ben convieni e so che ne convieni, sai bene quanto possa far male un qualcosa di scritto molto bene. 

Detto ciò vorrei chiarire che l'esempio sopra non è da prendere come offesa.


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Insinuazioni no. manipolazioni si. mi sembra che tu abbia sempre detto che si fa mantenere dalle donne. visto che non hai rapporti personali con nessuno potresti postare chi e quando ha scritto questo?
> Cosa si è fatto comprare? Cosa si è fatto pagare? una auto? Un vestito armani? Perché non fai sapere a questo pubblico visto che sembra sia così informato.


ma vattelapijaintercooler...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente, va benissimo. E' nel loro pieno diritto.
> 
> Ma, ripeto, non penso di essere l'unica a ritenere che non sia il solo a meritare sdegno e disapprovazione qui sopra. Tutto qui.




Questo è il concetto su cui mi baso anche io.


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che si vede benissimo che sei incazzosa, sai? Al di là di come scrivi. Per il resto, sarà la tua vita e quello che vuoi, solo che insieme davvero non vi si può leggere. O meglio non insieme perchè state insieme, ma tra lui che "difende" malamente te, che appena può tira fuori robe di eoni fa contro altri utenti, che offende, sbraita, strilla, strepita e batte i piedi come un bimbo e te che stai lì e gli tieni pure il gioco, davvero DAVVERO siete illegibili. Adesso immagino verrà fuori che tu non gli reggi il gioco, che te ne stai per i fatti tuoi, che avete entrambi un basso profilo, che magari sono anche un impiccione, visionario in malafede. Già.


Boh, per _insieme _non so cosa intendi.

Di solito non ci accordiamo per scrivere qui sopra, spesso e volentieri ho letto cose scritte da lui e gli ho dato tranquillamente della testa di cazzo, spesso e volentieri lui ha letto delle cose scritte da me e mi ha detto che sono troppo 'morbida' e diplomatica.
Se lui mi difende non so che farci, non lo fa solo con me. Ogni volta che qui si è parlato di Persa, una vecchia utente che forse non conosci, lui l'ha sempre difesa, così come fa con quelli per cui prova affetto e stima. E' fatto così, un po' come Simy, per questo aspetto 

A me non dispiace che lo faccia, ma non l'ho mai incoraggiato in questo. Siamo sempre state due persone indipendenti, forumisticamente parlando.

Poi pensa un po' quello che vuoi. A me del forum interessa il giusto, a lui pure... quello che mi importa davvero è ciò che succede al di qua dello schermo. Il resto sono cazzate, una volta spento il pc Joey Blow, Stermy e tutto il resto diventano per noi solo un saltuario argomento di conversazione, spesso divertita e leggera. In linea di massima preferiamo dedicarci ad altri argomenti.


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Joey, stavolta cerca di capire cosa voglio dire. Per alcuni utenti, ad esempio te risulta difficile leggere Angelo, per altri utenti, ad esempio me, legge in te alcune volte tanto di quella meschinità da farmi rabbrividire. Come la mettiamo?
> 
> Cosa mettiamo per scala di valori? quello che angelo dice, dicendo suca, o quello che tu dici con un linguaggio forbito?
> 
> ...


Uno sforzo che in pochi fanno, qui dentro. Tu sei uno di questi.


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che si vede benissimo che sei incazzosa, sai? Al di là di come scrivi. Per il resto, sarà la tua vita e quello che vuoi, solo che insieme davvero non vi si può leggere. O meglio non insieme perchè state insieme, ma tra lui che "difende" malamente te, che appena può tira fuori robe di eoni fa contro altri utenti, che offende, sbraita, strilla, strepita e batte i piedi come un bimbo e te che stai lì e gli tieni pure il gioco, davvero DAVVERO siete illegibili. Adesso immagino verrà fuori che tu non gli reggi il gioco, che te ne stai per i fatti tuoi, che avete entrambi un basso profilo, che magari sono anche un impiccione, visionario in malafede. Già.



forse dipende sempre da come ci si pone nei confronti delle persone...
Angelo con me è sempre stato gentile... ci parlo molto tranquillamente e per quel poco che lo conosco io lo reputo una brava persona.
ma io credo che a volte dovremmo andare tutti oltre le parole, senza giudicare una persona in base alle "simpatie/antipatie" della massa... 

credo inoltre che sia difficile intrepare i "toni" di uno scritto... spesso vengono fraintese anche le battute più sceme magari perchè ci dimentichiamo di inserire uno smile..o magari perchè chi legge ha una giornata no e "legge" a modo suo, o magari perchè siamo vittime di pregiudizi determinati da opinioni che ci vengono riportate da terze persone...

io continuo a credere che Angelo era una voce importante come quella di tutti gli altri qui dentro, al di la delle varie simpatie o antipatie personali


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giocato con debolezze e paure.
> Per esempio?
> *facile fare i giudicanti senza dire altro*


Io quello che dovevo dire l'ho detto, con il mio nick. Non devo certo dar conto a chi neppure si firma, e mi pare tra l'altro che sia chiaro a tutti di cosa parlavo, tant'è che nessuno, oltre a te , mister X, ha chiesto lumi.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse dipende sempre da come ci si pone nei confronti delle persone...
> Angelo con me è sempre stato gentile... ci parlo molto tranquillamente e per quel poco che lo conosco io lo reputo una brava persona.
> ma io credo che a volte dovremmo andare tutti oltre le parole, senza giudicare una persona in base alle "simpatie/antipatie" della massa...
> 
> ...


Ma che ne dici di tutte quelle voci che non si leggono più perché se ne sono andati per colpa sua? MK, quintina... quelle non erano voci importanti?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quello che dovevo dire l'ho detto, con il mio nick. Non devo certo dar conto a chi neppure si firma, e mi pare tra l'altro che sia chiaro a tutti di cosa parlavo, tant'è che nessuno, oltre a te , mister X, ha chiesto lumi.


Sbri tu hai esposto la tua idea su angelo giusto? E sei stata fantastica sincera etc nel farlo. Ma dimmi una cosa Sbri credi che angelo, al di la del suo modo di esprimersi, sia l'unico che possa offendere? o perlomeno mi spiego meglio, non credi che ci siano persone qua dentro che offendono molto di più senza dire "puttana" ? 

Forse era quella la domanda del non registrato, che credo sia angelo.:mrgreen: Ma comunque non cambierebbe il succo del mio discorso.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quello che dovevo dire l'ho detto, con il mio nick. Non devo certo dar conto a chi neppure si firma, e mi pare tra l'altro che sia chiaro a tutti di cosa parlavo, tant'è che nessuno, oltre a te , mister X, ha chiesto lumi.


Sono alex. adesso vediamo un po' se al diretto inuteressato sai rispondere.


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che ne dici di tutte quelle voci che non si leggono più perché se ne sono andati per colpa sua? MK, quintina... quelle non erano voci importanti?


a parte il fatto che mi piacerebbe sapere chi sei....

in ogni caso anche loro erano voci importanti..e sarei ben lieta se tornassero...
per quanto riguarda il discorso colpe io non darei la colpa a lui....  ognuno fa le sue scelte


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> forse dipende sempre da come ci si pone nei confronti delle persone...
> Angelo con me è sempre stato gentile... ci parlo molto tranquillamente e per quel poco che lo conosco io lo reputo una brava persona.
> ma io credo che a volte dovremmo andare tutti oltre le parole, senza giudicare una persona in base alle "simpatie/antipatie" della massa...
> 
> ...


Bon Simy: parliamo chiaramente. Tu sai bene che non mi faccio influenzare da nessuno. Altrimenti facilmente sarei influenzabile da te, che mi sei molto cara e lo sai. Però la penso come ho descritto. E non vedo perchè dovrei pensare che altri qui dentro siano manovrati da forze occulte. Posso augurarmi che siamo tutti adulti e ragioniamo ciascuno con la sua testa. Invece è abbastanza facile sollevare polveroni di dubbiose alleanze in cui poi qualcuno può apparire vittima di torbide manovre. Manco ci fossero in ballo soldi: a me è costato molto dire quello che pensavo, per riguardo a Sole non l'avrei fatto. Ma anche le mie azioni sarebbero andare ad ingrossare il mito della setta assetata di nick. Invece semplicemente ho giudicato indecenti alcuni post, e ho di conseguenza agito. Ed evidentemente non sono stata la sola.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che ne dici di tutte quelle voci che non si leggono più perché se ne sono andati per colpa sua? MK, quintina... quelle non erano voci importanti?


La prima volta che quintina se ne è andata è stato , detto da lei qui sul forum. tu dov'eri a dare la colpa al conte? Ah no. nessuno glielha mai rinfacciato.
mk ha scritto anche lei in chiaro che se ne sndava per il contr. non scritto da altri. ma da loro stesse. tu dov'eri?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono alex. adesso vediamo un po' se al diretto inuteressato sai rispondere.


Perfetto. Quindi sai di cosa parlo. E non starò certo a ribadirlo in una sezione del forum aperta a tutti.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La prima volta che quintina se ne è andata è stato , detto da lei qui sul forum. tu dov'eri a dare la colpa al conte? Ah no. nessuno glielha mai rinfacciato.
> mk ha scritto anche lei in chiaro che se ne sndava per il contr. non scritto da altri. ma da loro stesse. tu dov'eri?


Contr=conte.
ho dimenticato di scrivere conte anche nel primo caso. ma si è capito


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon Simy: parliamo chiaramente. Tu sai bene che non mi faccio influenzare da nessuno. Altrimenti facilmente sarei influenzabile da te, che mi sei molto cara e lo sai. Però la penso come ho descritto. E non vedo perchè dovrei pensare che altri qui dentro siano manovrati da forze occulte. Posso augurarmi che siamo tutti adulti e ragioniamo ciascuno con la sua testa. Invece è abbastanza facile sollevare polveroni di dubbiose alleanze in cui poi qualcuno può apparire vittima di torbide manovre. Manco ci fossero in ballo soldi: a me è costato molto dire quello che pensavo, per riguardo a Sole non l'avrei fatto. Ma anche le mie azioni sarebbero andare ad ingrossare il mito della setta assetata di nick. Invece semplicemente ho giudicato indecenti alcuni post, e ho di conseguenza agito. Ed evidentemente non sono stata la sola.


assolutamente giusto
anche io ho trovato alcuni post "indecenti" e ho scritto in privato ad alex per dirglielo...e lui lo potrà confemare...
non credo che affossare un utente sia la cosa giusta per cercare di farlo ragionare...ma questo è un mio pensiero.
io credo che il dialogo sia quasi sempre l'arma migliore


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

c'è stato un momento in cui di cose brutte brutte brutte (per fare la barbara d'urso dei poveri)ne hanno dette un po' in tanti e non mi pare il caso di ripetere i nomi già fatti a suo tempo.
e non sono qui a difendere angelo che con me ha sempre avuto toni graziosi (tipo brutta stronza):mrgreen:
lo frega la veemenza e la convinzione che a vigliaccata si debba rispondere con altrettanta vigliaccata, anzi di più


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perfetto. Quindi sai di cosa parlo. E non starò certo a ribadirlo in una sezione del forum aperta a tutti.


E qui ti volevo. non so a cosa ti riferisci ma se ti rufrrisci al topic su mk non ho goicato su nulls. ho solo fatto apparire una persona per quello che merits . ipocrita e falsa chequi soprs scrive che non si scoperebbe un'amico e invece nella realtà. non solo lo ha fatto ma per lei eta normale portare a cada di questo il duo uomo e guardare negli occhi pure la moglie ignara. detto questo se tu giustifichi questo comportamento e condanni me per averglielo rinfacciato beh direi che come ho già. fatto notare aktre volte in questo posto i valiri vengono completsmente ribaltati.e luna domanda fosdi in te mevla farei se riesci ad essere neutra su un comportamento del genere.


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E qui ti volevo. non so a cosa ti riferisci ma se ti rufrrisci al topic su mk non ho goicato su nulls. ho solo fatto apparire una persona per quello che merits . ipocrita e falsa chequi soprs scrive che non si scoperebbe un'amico e invece nella realtà. non solo lo ha fatto ma per lei eta normale portare a cada di questo il duo uomo e guardare negli occhi pure la moglie ignara. detto questo se tu giustifichi questo comportamento e condanni me per averglielo rinfacciato beh direi che come ho già. fatto notare aktre volte in questo posto i valiri vengono completsmente ribaltati.e luna domanda fosdi in te mevla farei se riesci ad essere neutra su un comportamento del genere.



ti prego cambia telefono :sbatti:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E qui ti volevo. non so a cosa ti riferisci ma se ti rufrrisci al topic su mk non ho goicato su nulls. ho solo fatto apparire una persona per quello che merits . ipocrita e falsa chequi soprs scrive che non si scoperebbe un'amico e invece nella realtà. non solo lo ha fatto ma per lei eta normale portare a cada di questo il duo uomo e guardare negli occhi pure la moglie ignara. detto questo se tu giustifichi questo comportamento e condanni me per averglielo rinfacciato beh direi che come ho già. fatto notare aktre volte in questo posto i valiri vengono completsmente ribaltati.e luna domanda fosdi in te mevla farei se riesci ad essere neutra su un comportamento del genere.


ma lei ora non c'è e continui .tu e sterminator vi arrogate il diritto di fare i censori integerrimi.
che cavolo ti frega di far apparire etc...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti prego cambia telefono :sbatti:


Dovrei csmbiare le dita non il telefono h


----------



## free (12 Ottobre 2012)

ma MK non l'aveva fatta scappare Tebe?:mrgreen:

questo per dire che credo molti utenti, me compresa, alla fine vengono qui per diletto etc. e non riescono a provare interesse per oscure faide che si trascinano da millenni
io proprio mi dimentico subito, lo ammetto
provate a non metterle più, e vediamo come va


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

:rotfl:





free ha detto:


> *ma MK non l'aveva fatta scappare Tebe*?:mrgreen:
> 
> questo per dire che credo molti utenti, me compresa, alla fine vengono qui per diletto etc. e non riescono a provare interesse per oscure faide che si trascinano da millenni
> io proprio mi dimentico subito, la ammetto
> provate a non metterle più, e vediamo come va


e io....ma il conte non scappa:mrgreen:?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lei ora non c'è e continui .tu e sterminator vi arrogate il diritto di fare i censori integerrimi.
> che cavolo ti frega di far apparire etc...


Beh stermy non ha conosciuto lei e tutto il resto. e il riferimento lo ha fatto sbriciolata. siamo srmpre lì , porca troia. lei che si arroga il diritto di dire cose senza chiarezza va bene e io che rispondo in maniera trasparente non vado bene. ripeto. qui dentro i valori li ribaltste come cszxo vi alzate la mattina. pure tu......anche se meno


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E qui ti volevo. non so a cosa ti riferisci ma se ti rufrrisci al topic su mk non ho goicato su nulls. ho solo fatto apparire una persona per quello che merits . ipocrita e falsa chequi soprs scrive che non si scoperebbe un'amico e invece nella realtà. non solo lo ha fatto ma per lei eta normale portare a cada di questo il duo uomo e guardare negli occhi pure la moglie ignara. detto questo se tu giustifichi questo comportamento e condanni me per averglielo rinfacciato beh direi che come ho già. fatto notare aktre volte in questo posto i valiri vengono completsmente ribaltati.e luna domanda fosdi in te mevla farei se riesci ad essere neutra su un comportamento del genere.


Bon, vedo che non c'è verso. Io parlavo del 3d di Marì.


----------



## free (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:e io....ma il conte non scappa:mrgreen:?



NO!

:rotfl:


----------



## free (12 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma MK non l'aveva fatta scappare Tebe?:mrgreen:
> 
> questo per dire che credo molti utenti, me compresa, alla fine vengono qui per diletto etc. e non riescono a provare interesse per oscure faide che si trascinano da millenni
> io proprio mi dimentico subito, lo ammetto
> *provate a non metterle più, e vediamo come va*



altrimenti mi sento nel pieno diritto di ri-raccontarvi com'è andato il rapimento della mia piscina da parte degli alieni, settembre 2011, c'è stato da poco l'anniversario, faccio notare...
vado?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh stermy non ha conosciuto lei e tutto il resto. *e il riferimento lo ha fatto sbriciolata.* siamo srmpre lì , porca troia. lei che si arroga il diritto di dire cose senza chiarezza va bene e io che rispondo in maniera trasparente non vado bene. ripeto. qui dentro i valori li ribaltste come cszxo vi alzate la mattina. pure tu......anche se meno


onestamente ora vado a rileggere ma mi pare che lei di quest'utente non dia notizie.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

:sbatti:noooo





free ha detto:


> altrimenti mi sento nel pieno diritto di ri-raccontarvi com'è andato il rapimento della mia piscina da parte degli alieni, settembre 2011, c'è stato da poco l'anniversario, faccio notare...
> vado?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> altrimenti mi sento nel pieno diritto di ri-raccontarvi com'è andato il rapimento della mia piscina da parte degli alieni, settembre 2011, c'è stato da poco l'anniversario, faccio notare...
> vado?:mrgreen:


ma ... hai visto una luce strana? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente ora vado a rileggere ma mi pare che lei di quest'utente non dia notizie.


in effetti...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

*ancora ?*

Non frega nulla se Tizio è peggio di Caio frega, ricollegandosi anche al thread di Minerva capire chi sceglie qui e chi controlla i controllori. Stop Il resto è fuffa di parte e Cicero pro domo propria ..... Ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bon, vedo che non c'è verso. Io parlavo del 3d di Marì.


Mari'????
E sulla paura di chi avrei giocato?
Ti rispiego che ho risposto in quel thread in cui fino a quel momento io non avevo scritto perché la moglie per me era una persona infima (e qusto lo sto scrivendo ora e non l'ho fatyo ai tempi).
Nin accetto il volemose bene da chi ha parlato per sua bocca dopo quelli che è riuscits a far x tanti anni. se non mi si fosse fatto il disvorsino da prima elementare del volemose bene ma per esempio uno scusa per tutte le malignità. gratuite perpretrate negli anni. ma tu dove minchia eri quando la signora sbeffeggiava i cancri degli altri?
Ah non c'eri? Bene. allora prima di parlare documentati e vieni studiata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mari'????
> E sulla paura di chi avrei giocato?
> Ti rispiego che ho risposto in quel thread in cui fino a quel momento io non avevo scritto perché la moglie per me era una persona infima (e qusto lo sto scrivendo ora e non l'ho fatyo ai tempi).
> Nin accetto il volemose bene da chi ha parlato per sua bocca dopo quelli che è riuscits a far x tanti anni. se non mi si fosse fatto il disvorsino da prima elementare del volemose bene ma per esempio uno scusa per tutte le malignità. gratuite perpretrate negli anni. ma tu dove minchia eri quando la signora sbeffeggiava i cancri degli altri?
> Ah non c'eri? Bene. *allora prima di parlare documentati e vieni studiata*.


Prima che tu mi possa dire quando parlare, voleranno gli asini. Dimmi quando ti crescono le ali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prima che tu mi possa dire quando parlare, voleranno gli asini. Dimmi quando ti crescono le ali.


Ai fini della trasparenza, sangue di piccione piovve:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ma non ci posso credere! manco all'asilo...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prima che tu mi possa dire quando parlare, voleranno gli asini. Dimmi quando ti crescono le ali.


....le ha gia'..non vedi quell'invornito lassu'in cielo??:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh, per _insieme _non so cosa intendi.
> 
> Di solito non ci accordiamo per scrivere qui sopra, spesso e volentieri ho letto cose scritte da lui e gli ho dato tranquillamente della testa di cazzo, spesso e volentieri lui ha letto delle cose scritte da me e mi ha detto che sono troppo 'morbida' e diplomatica.
> Se lui mi difende non so che farci, non lo fa solo con me. Ogni volta che qui si è parlato di Persa, una vecchia utente che forse non conosci, lui l'ha sempre difesa, così come fa con quelli per cui prova affetto e stima. E' fatto così, un po' come Simy, per questo aspetto
> ...


beh tanto asettico e neutro l'uso che fai der forum nun me pare tanto...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prima che tu mi possa dire quando parlare, voleranno gli asini. Dimmi quando ti crescono le ali.


Tutto quelli che vuoi. ma la domanda rimane sempre. tu dove eri che vieni a fare la morale a me che ho solo detto che non mi faccio fare lezioni da nessuno....ripeto.ldove eri?


----------



## free (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prima che tu mi possa dire quando parlare, voleranno gli asini. Dimmi quando ti crescono le ali.



ecco!
cosa potrebbe essere successo anche alla mia piscina:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che ne dici di tutte quelle voci che non si leggono più perché se ne sono andati per colpa sua? MK, quintina... quelle non erano voci importanti?


infatti anche solo per la maniera indegna con cui le ha sputtanate, se merita er trattamento...

de che se lamenta sto sciroccato?

fa pure la vittima de sto cazzo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tutto quelli che vuoi. ma la domanda rimane sempre. tu dove eri che vieni a fare la morale a me che ho solo detto che non mi faccio fare lezioni da nessuno....ripeto.ldove eri?


A fare le condoglianze ad un pover uomo che leggeva, lui, quello che tu scrivevi di sua moglie in coma.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A fare le condoglianze ad un pover uomo che leggeva, lui, quello che tu scrivevi di sua moglie in coma.


E dopo questo non ti rispondo più perchè mi pare proprio uno spreco di tempo, come mi è sempre parso.


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco!
> cosa potrebbe essere successo anche alla mia piscina:mrgreen:


ancora sei alla ricerca della piscina.....


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A fare le condoglianze ad un pover uomo che leggeva, lui, quello che tu scrivevi di sua moglie in coma.


Io sua moglie bon l'ho nominata e se proprio vigliamo dirlo se ho mia moglie in coma non mi viene nemmeno lontanamente il solo pensiero di loggarmi in un forum. ma vedo che ancira non ridpindi....tu dov'eri?


----------



## free (12 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ancora sei alla ricerca della piscina.....



veramente speravo se ne tornasse a giugno di quest'anno, ma ormai...


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che mi piacerebbe sapere chi sei....
> 
> in ogni caso anche loro erano voci importanti..e sarei ben lieta se tornassero...
> per quanto riguarda il discorso colpe io non darei la colpa a lui....  ognuno fa le sue scelte


io sinceramente da parte di MK non ho mai letto una sua tirata in ballo, manco de striscio E GIA' DALL'ALTRO FORUM...

invece abbiamo letto tutti che cazzo le ha combinato, a lei e a Quintina, sta testa de cazzo...

e non e' colpa sua se uno che non c'ha lo stomaco de regge alla sua stronzaggine pija e se ne va?

mah...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E dopo questo non ti rispondo più perchè mi pare proprio uno spreco di tempo, come mi è sempre parso.


Perfetti. porta pure i tuoi due pesi e due misure da un'altra parte. d'altronde se non si sa come ribattere sul pezzo o si parla d'altro o si smette. e tu le metti in pratica tutte. e due. tanti cari auguri


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io sinceramente da parte di MK non ho mai letto una sua tirata in ballo, manco de striscio E GIA' DALL'ALTRO FORUM...
> 
> invece abbiamo letto tutti che cazzo le ha combinato, a lei e a Quintina, sta testa de cazzo...
> 
> ...


lui ha sbagliato...e lo sappiamo tutti! e glielo abbiamo anche detto...-..
ma siamo tutti cosi sicuri che chi è stato attaccato da lui non abbia sbagliato nei suoi confronti? 
alex ha sbagliato a scirverlo qui dentro.... doveva risolvere fuori le sue cose! ma ricordatevi che avete sentito solo una campana.... 

e non mi riferisco a quintina.


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La prima volta che quintina se ne è andata è stato , detto da lei qui sul forum. tu dov'eri a dare la colpa al conte? Ah no. nessuno glielha mai rinfacciato.
> mk ha scritto anche lei in chiaro che se ne sndava per il contr. non scritto da altri. ma da loro stesse. tu dov'eri?


stronzate, mk se n'e' andata perche' sei un pezzo di merda che la massacrava ad ogni post....da li' e da qua...


----------



## Simy (12 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente speravo se ne tornasse a giugno di quest'anno, ma ormai...


ormai la vedo dura...sarà andata in vacanza ai caraibi


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Non Registrato ha detto:


> E qui ti volevo. non so a cosa ti riferisci ma se ti rufrrisci al topic su mk non ho goicato su nulls. ho solo fatto apparire una persona per quello che merits . ipocrita e falsa chequi soprs scrive che non si scoperebbe un'amico e invece nella realtà. non solo lo ha fatto ma per lei eta normale portare a cada di questo il duo uomo e guardare negli occhi pure la moglie ignara. detto questo se tu giustifichi questo comportamento e condanni me per averglielo rinfacciato beh direi che come ho già. fatto notare aktre volte in questo posto i valiri vengono completsmente ribaltati.e luna domanda fosdi in te mevla farei se riesci ad essere neutra su un comportamento del genere.


infatti le hai rinfacciato ste palate de merda ma solo perche' t'ha scaricato dopo che t'ha conosciuto mejo....

cioe' dopo 3 secondi e due decimi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

ma tutto sto casino per cosa? E' stato bannato eppure continua a scrivere


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti anche solo per la maniera indegna con cui le ha sputtanate, se merita er trattamento...
> 
> de che se lamenta sto sciroccato?
> 
> fa pure la vittima de sto cazzo...


stronzo mk se n'è andata per il conte e quintina se n'era andata per lo stesso motivo. tu coisa hai scritto in quelle occasioni? ah niente? allora puoi solo leccarmi l'uccello, ipocrita e utilitarista del cazzo...


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Simy ha detto:


> lui ha sbagliato...e lo sappiamo tutti! e glielo abbiamo anche detto...-..
> ma siamo tutti cosi sicuri che chi è stato attaccato da lui non abbia sbagliato nei suoi confronti?
> alex ha sbagliato a scirverlo qui dentro.... doveva risolvere fuori le sue cose! ma ricordatevi che avete sentito solo una campana....
> 
> e non mi riferisco a quintina.


ma chi cazzo se ne frega....

qua se discute la maniera esecrabile con cui se vole sempre risolve li cazzi sua...

leggasi del perche' e percome le donne lo scaricano ner cesso...

io l'ho gia' detto, ar posto suo, gia' al primo episodio avrei levato le tende per andarmene a trova' fighe da n'artra parte, visto l'uso esclusivo che questo fa dei fora... 

poi dice che nun e' pirla...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma tutto sto casino per cosa? E' stato bannato eppure continua a scrivere


Sicura che non lo sia? Chiunque può scrivrre e tu ne sei l'esempio. ti chiami tu, a proposito ?


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Non Registrato ha detto:


> stronzo mk se n'è andata per il conte e quintina se n'era andata per lo stesso motivo. tu coisa hai scritto in quelle occasioni? ah niente? allora puoi solo leccarmi l'uccello, ipocrita e utilitarista del cazzo...


e che dovevo scrivere in quelle occasioni?

ad ogni post le scassavi la minchia al punto che le saresti annato pure a spacca' la capoccia...

mo' me diverto a vederte sguazza' nella tua merda con cui te sei riempito la tua fossa e scavata con la tua pala...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh, per _insieme _non so cosa intendi.
> 
> Di solito non ci accordiamo per scrivere qui sopra, spesso e volentieri ho letto cose scritte da lui e gli ho dato tranquillamente della testa di cazzo, spesso e volentieri lui ha letto delle cose scritte da me e mi ha detto che sono troppo 'morbida' e diplomatica.
> Se lui mi difende non so che farci, non lo fa solo con me. Ogni volta che qui si è parlato di Persa, una vecchia utente che forse non conosci, lui l'ha sempre difesa, così come fa con quelli per cui prova affetto e stima. E' fatto così, un po' come Simy, per questo aspetto
> ...



Non devi farci nulla se ti difende. Che puoi farci tu? Te lo tieni com'è, giusto o sbagliato che sia. Il punto è che, mi pare, ha cagato il cazzo a millemila utenti, anche tizi che non lo conoscevano da altri forum, o che non conoscono retroscena vari e quant'altro, e questo mi pare innegabile. Poi la cosa del forumisticamente indipendenti, considerato quanto ho (abbiamo, hanno potuto leggere tutti) letto, e considerato con chi sto parlando adesso ed il thread, è risibile. Poi vabbè, possiamo anche giocare a nascondino, basta dirlo prima però.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non devi farci nulla se ti difende. Che puoi farci tu? Te lo tieni com'è, giusto o sbagliato che sia. Il punto è che, mi pare, ha cagato il cazzo a millemila utenti, anche tizi che non lo conoscevano da altri forum, o che non conoscono retroscena vari e quant'altro, e questo mi pare innegabile. Poi la cosa del forumisticamente indipendenti, considerato quanto ho (abbiamo, hanno potuto leggere tutti) letto, e considerato con chi sto parlando adesso ed il thread, è risibile. Poi vabbè, possiamo anche giocare a nascondino, basta dirlo prima però.


incredibile. dai per scontato che la cosa degli altro forum (1) stia nei termini che hai letto. c'eri tu in quel forum? se si sto zitto, ma se no, dovresti esimerti tu dallo scrivere, giusto per onestà intellettuale. ma non lo fai perchè sia io che sole ti stiamo sul culo. altrimenti ti chiedo il perchè. 10 a 1 che riceverò una risposta che non c'entra nulla con quello che ti ho chiesto.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> incredibile. dai per scontato che la cosa degli altro forum (1) stia nei termini che hai letto. c'eri tu in quel forum? se si sto zitto, ma se no, dovresti esimerti tu dallo scrivere, giusto per onestà intellettuale. ma non lo fai perchè sia io che sole ti stiamo sul culo. altrimenti ti chiedo il perchè. 10 a 1 che riceverò una risposta che non c'entra nulla con quello che ti ho chiesto.


Si, ovviamente mi state sul culo e sono enormemente invidioso del vostro amore (o quello che è). Scusatemi, ho un cuore anch'io, il fegato no che, per colpa vostra, ne ho perso gran parte. Che odio, che invidia, grrrr.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ovviamente mi state sul culo e sono enormemente invidioso del vostro amore (o quello che è). Scusatemi, ho un cuore anch'io, il fegato no che, per colpa vostra, ne ho perso gran parte. Che odio, che invidia, grrrr.


Cvd.
iintendevo come persone non come coppia....


----------



## lothar57 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ovviamente mi state sul culo e sono enormemente invidioso del vostro amore (o quello che è). Scusatemi, ho un cuore anch'io, il fegato no che, per colpa vostra, ne ho perso gran parte. Che odio, che invidia, grrrr.


ciao amico...scusa ma sai che io mi perdo il 99%..se capisco bene Angelo e'stato bannato..e'vero???...


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh tanto asettico e neutro l'uso che fai der forum nun me pare tanto...
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


Ma non ho detto mica che sono asettica e neutra. Certo che se conosco un utente nella sua totalitá, se ho avuto modo di sentire le sue ragioni, di ascoltare la sua storia e mi rendo conto che, sebbene i suoi modi siano discutibili, di motivazioni ne ha da vendere, ovvio che vedo le cose da un punto di vista diverso, non sono un robot.

Ma non mi pare di aver mai fatto crociate o difeso a oltranza. Mi pare, considerate le malignitá che tu stesso hai scritto di me, di essere sempre stata fin troppo discreta e tranquilla.

Ma visto come funziona qui sopra, prendo atto del sistema e mi adegueró, usandolo esattamente come fanno gli altri.


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cvd.
> iintendevo come persone non come coppia....


Era chiaro che intendessi quello. Penso fosse chiaro anche a lui perchè non è affatto stupido, ma aveva bisogno di provocare e ci ha infilato la coppia e l'amore.

Ormai comincio a riconoscere le sue dinamiche


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Sole ha detto:


> Ma non ho detto mica che sono asettica e neutra. Certo che se conosco un utente nella sua totalitá, se ho avuto modo di sentire le sue ragioni, di ascoltare la sua storia e mi rendo conto che, sebbene i suoi modi siano discutibili, di motivazioni ne ha da vendere, ovvio che vedo le cose da un punto di vista diverso, non sono un robot.
> 
> Ma non mi pare di aver mai fatto crociate o difeso a oltranza. Mi pare, considerate le malignitá che tu stesso hai scritto di me, di essere sempre stata fin troppo discreta e tranquilla.
> 
> Ma visto come funziona qui sopra, prendo atto del sistema e mi adegueró, usandolo esattamente come fanno gli altri.


e stigrandissimicazzi non ce lo mettiamo?...ahahahahah

sai benissimo cosa fare per essere ridicola e patetica...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao amico...scusa ma sai che io mi perdo il 99%..se capisco bene Angelo e'stato bannato..e'vero???...


già che ci sei arriva al 100% e non se ne parli più.
intervenire sempre per dire quanto poco intervieni è superfluo:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già che ci sei arriva al 100% e non se ne parli più.
> intervenire sempre per dire quanto poco intervieni è superfluo:mrgreen:


auahaaahahahaahahahahaah.


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già che ci sei arriva al 100% e non se ne parli più.
> intervenire sempre per dire quanto poco intervieni è superfluo:mrgreen:


In effetti


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cvd.
> iintendevo come persone non come coppia....


Si vi odio come singoli, anche.

Io non ci riesco mica a risponderti seriamente. A volte sembri davvero, davvero stupido. Io non do per scontato nulla, tranne che qualcuno degli utenti qui sopra ti conosce anche da altri forum, e mi pare innegabile. Il resto su come la penso puo leggerlo da te, ma non farti costrutti mentali e/o teorie varie su quello che intenderei tra le righe perchè a) sono piuttosto chiaro e b) non sei evidentemente in grado.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già che ci sei arriva al 100% e non se ne parli più.
> intervenire sempre per dire quanto poco intervieni è superfluo:mrgreen:



Mini sei maestra invornita....anche il tuo lop ha capito che intendevo dire a Joey,perche'non sapessi quasi nulla...ti giustifico solo perche'e'venerdi sera...anzi ti lancio l'anatema del lupo mannaro....occhio quandor torni a casa....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini sei maestra invornita....anche il tuo lop ha capito che intendevo dire a Joey,perche'non sapessi quasi nulla...ti giustifico solo perche'e'venerdi sera...anzi ti lancio *l'anatema del lupo mannaro....*occhio quandor torni a casa....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



oddio...qual'è?
Minerva si trasforma in lupo mannaro?
Ma non lo è già?


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mini sei maestra invornita....anche il tuo lop ha capito che intendevo dire a Joey,perche'non sapessi quasi nulla...ti giustifico solo perche'e'venerdi sera...anzi ti lancio l'anatema del lupo mannaro....occhio quandor torni a casa....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


anche se non lo lanci quello fa paura.è un momentaccio....gioca e mi riempe di lividi:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Era chiaro che intendessi quello. Penso fosse chiaro anche a lui perchè non è affatto stupido, ma aveva bisogno di provocare e ci ha infilato la coppia e l'amore.
> 
> Ormai comincio a riconoscere le sue dinamiche


Ma che provocare e quali dinamiche. Se mi ha fatto una domanda palesemente idiota come pensi avrei dovuto rispondere? Senza contare che la domanda idiota, effettivamente, magari ve la ponete da un po'. O meglio, l'assunto vostro è: chi ci critica lo fa per invidia o perchè gli stiamo sul culo. Bella premessa del cazzo, lasciatelo dire. Da lì tutto il resto. Ma poi sono io che male interpreto, ho le allucinazioni, vi odio e mi state sul culo. Ah, e faccio le dinamiche. Si.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oddio...qual'è?
> Minerva si trasforma in lupo mannaro?
> Ma non lo è già?


tu

sgancia i soldi del copy...non crederai di passarla liscia


----------



## lothar57 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oddio...qual'è?
> Minerva si trasforma in lupo mannaro?
> Ma non lo è già?


ahahah...patacca di un Tebe..il suo cane...si trasformera'in una belva implacabile...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao amico...scusa ma sai che io mi perdo il 99%..se capisco bene Angelo e'stato bannato..e'vero???...


No, ma è come se sì.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vi odio come singoli, anche.
> 
> Io non ci riesco mica a risponderti seriamente. A volte sembri davvero, davvero stupido. Io non do per scontato nulla, tranne che qualcuno degli utenti qui sopra ti conosce anche da altri forum, e mi pare innegabile. Il resto su come la penso puo leggerlo da te, ma non farti costrutti mentali e/o teorie varie su quello che intenderei tra le righe perchè a) sono piuttosto chiaro e b) non sei evidentemente in grado.


cvd
solo pregiudizi
tu non sei evidentemente in grado di discernere prescindedno dalle tue antipatie...ma stai tranquillo sono in grado di distinguere uno stronzo quando loo vedo....mi stai proprio di fronte in effetti


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vi odio come singoli, anche.
> 
> Io non ci riesco mica a risponderti seriamente. A volte sembri davvero, davvero stupido. Io non do per scontato nulla, tranne che qualcuno degli utenti qui sopra ti conosce anche da altri forum, e mi pare innegabile. Il resto su come la penso puo leggerlo da te, ma non farti costrutti mentali e/o teorie varie su quello che intenderei tra le righe perchè a) sono piuttosto chiaro e b) non sei evidentemente in grado.


E tu dai per scontato che chi lo conosce lo detesti a prescindere? Ti sembrerá assurdo, ma le persone che lo conoscono in altri forum non scrivono tutte qui sopra. Alcune hanno un rapporto amichevole con Alex, non è che chi lo conosce scappa inorridito.

E stupido non lo è di certo. Come ogni persona che si mette in gioco puó esagerare. E perdere la compostezza che distingue quelli come te, senz'altro. Le persone intelligenti non perdono mai le staffe? Io le perdo ogni tanto e straparlo pure. Ma non mi reputo più stupida di chi sa controllarsi o fingere meglio.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu
> 
> sgancia i soldi del copy...non crederai di passarla liscia



che copy?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E tu dai per scontato che chi lo conosce lo detesti a prescindere? Ti sembrerá assurdo, ma le persone che lo conoscono in altri forum non scrivono tutte qui sopra. Alcune hanno un rapporto amichevole con Alex, non è che chi lo conosce scappa inorridito.
> 
> E stupido non lo è di certo. Come ogni persona che si mette in gioco puó esagerare. E perdere la compostezza che distingue quelli come te, senz'altro. Le persone intelligenti non perdono mai le staffe? Io le perdo ogni tanto e straparlo pure. Ma non mi reputo più stupida di chi sa controllarsi o fingere meglio.


Io non sto dando per scontato nulla, ed è già la seconda volta che lo scrivo, e tu con molta probabilità ti sopravvaluti.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che copy?


firma, non fare la furbetta


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che provocare e quali dinamiche. Se mi ha fatto una domanda palesemente idiota come pensi avrei dovuto rispondere? Senza contare che la domanda idiota, effettivamente, magari ve la ponete da un po'. O meglio, l'assunto vostro è: chi ci critica lo fa per invidia o perchè gli stiamo sul culo. Bella premessa del cazzo, lasciatelo dire. Da lì tutto il resto. Ma poi sono io che male interpreto, ho le allucinazioni, vi odio e mi state sul culo. Ah, e faccio le dinamiche. Si.


A me non frega niente se ti sto o non ti sto sul culo.

Da come ti sei sempre relazionato con me o altri utenti (Minerva, ad esempio), penso che tu sia prevenuto e che sia un provocatore nato. Ogni tanto condivido quello che scrivi, un paio di volte ti ho pure approvato.
Ma una volta che ti metti in testa una cosa non ti si smuove, per evitare di contraddirti da solo eludi le domande (tanto sono tutte idiote) e provochi con la simpatia di un giradito.

Questo quello che ho osservato fino ad ora, poi magari cambieró idea. Se sbaglio, al contrario di te, non mi pesa ammetterlo.


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sto dando per scontato nulla, ed è già la seconda volta che lo scrivo, e tu con molta probabilità ti sopravvaluti.


Ops, mi hai appena dato elegantemente e gratuitamente della stupida.

Ma tu lo sai fare meglio di Angelo, su questo non ci sono dubbi. Tanto di cappello.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sto dando per scontato nulla, ed è già la seconda volta che lo scrivo, e tu con molta probabilità ti sopravvaluti.


si che lo stai facendo. nel tuo caso è sicuro che tu ti sopravvaluti alla grande.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ops, mi hai appena dato elegantemente e gratuitamente della stupida.
> 
> Ma tu lo sai fare meglio di Angelo, su questo non ci sono dubbi. Tanto di cappello.


giusto. tanto di cappello all'ipocrisia e la falsita di cotanti mezze seghe....opsss ho detto una parolaccia...non mi ero accorto di essere in un forum di vergini educande....
ma no. sono in un forum dove si reputa normale andare a puttane se sposati. portare amanti in casa con figli conviventi, dove le donne vengono paragonati a buchi e dove donne si paragonano agli stessi e ne vanno pure fiere oppure viene pure onorata la memoria di una donna che si è permessa di sbeffegiare malattie gravi (di cui poi la persona è deceduta) di utenti di questo forum...ripeto...fatevi un po' un esamino di coscienza perchè io sono scurrile, sputtano la gente (CHE SE LO MERITA e che ha fatto qualcosa a me MA DICIAMOCELO, SE LA STESSA GENTE NON FACESSE COSE Moralmente discutibili non ci sarebbe nulla da sputtanare) ma nella mia vita IO ho mai fatto mai del male a nessuno e nessuno CON PROVE ALLA MANO può venire A DIRE IL CONTRARIO...anzi si l'ho fatto se per male si intende insultare gente di questo tipo e pagarli con la stessa loro moneta. la differenza? non è socialmente accettabile che si dica che il re è nudo....perchè se l'avesse detto un adulto lo stesso adulto sarebbe stato impiccato, non sarebbe di certo finita in risate...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A me non frega niente se ti sto o non ti sto sul culo.
> 
> Da come ti sei sempre relazionato con me o altri utenti (Minerva, ad esempio), penso che tu sia prevenuto e che sia un provocatore nato. Ogni tanto condivido quello che scrivi, un paio di volte ti ho pure approvato.
> Ma una volta che ti metti in testa una cosa non ti si smuove, per evitare di contraddirti da solo eludi le domande (tanto sono tutte idiote) e provochi con la simpatia di un giradito.
> ...


Ma a me realmente non frega granché di quello che tu od altri potete pensare del sottoscritto. Mi pare che non sia esattamente il contrario, però. Ma comunque.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> giusto. tanto di cappello all'ipocrisia e la falsita di cotanti mezze seghe....opsss ho detto una parolaccia...non mi ero accorto di essere in un forum di vergini educande....
> ma no. sono in un forum dove si reputa normale andare a puttane se sposati. portare amanti in casa con figli conviventi, dove le donne vengono paragonati a buchi e dove donne si paragonano agli stessi e ne vanno pure fiere oppure viene pure onorata la memoria di una donna che si è permessa di sbeffegiare malattie gravi (di cui poi la persona è deceduta) di utenti di questo forum...ripeto...fatevi un po' un esamino di coscienza perchè io sono scurrile, sputtano la gente (CHE SE LO MERITA e che ha fatto qualcosa a me MA DICIAMOCELO, SE LA STESSA GENTE NON FACESSE COSE Moralmente discutibili non ci sarebbe nulla da sputtanare) ma nella mia vita IO ho mai fatto mai del male a nessuno e nessuno CON PROVE ALLA MANO può venire A DIRE IL CONTRARIO...anzi si l'ho fatto se per male si intende insultare gente di questo tipo e pagarli con la stessa loro moneta. la differenza? non è socialmente accettabile che si dica che il re è nudo....perchè se l'avesse detto un adulto lo stesso adulto sarebbe stato impiccato, non sarebbe di certo finita in risate...


ma quanto sei bravo maestrino...puro e integro...secondo parli cosi' perche' tu un super alce.....:corna:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ops, mi hai appena dato elegantemente e gratuitamente della stupida.
> 
> Ma tu lo sai fare meglio di Angelo, su questo non ci sono dubbi. Tanto di cappello.


Io lo so fare bene, si. E comunque non ti ho dato della stupida, ho scritto che hai un'opinione di te, della tua intelligenza, che probabilmente dovresti rivedere al ribasso. Poi ci sono vari gradi, ovviamente, ma tu già ti butti giù da sola, quindi.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a me realmente non frega granché di quello che tu od altri potete pensare del sottoscritto. Mi pare che non sia esattamente il contrario, però. Ma comunque.


dea come rompi i dciglioni non si direbbe. anzi lo si dice proprio.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si che lo stai facendo. nel tuo caso è sicuro che tu ti sopravvaluti alla grande.


Mostrami dove l'ho fatto. Dove ho scritto che tutto quello che dice Stermy è vero, per dire. Dai.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io lo so fare bene, si. E comunque non ti ho dato della stupida, ho scritto che hai un'opinione di te, della tua intelligenza, che probabilmente dovresti rivedere al ribasso. Poi ci sono vari gradi, ovviamente, ma tu già ti butti giù da sola, quindi.


chissà se avrewsti il coraggio di ripeterglielo in facci in presenza del suo fidanzato...io non credo.


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mostrami dove l'ho fatto. Dove ho scritto che tutto quello che dice Stermy è vero, per dire. Dai.


ma ancora appresso allo sciroccato vai?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mostrami dove l'ho fatto. Dove ho scritto che tutto quello che dice Stermy è vero, per dire. Dai.


dai per scontato che io caghi il cazzo. io scrivo che mi fanno schifo delle persone per i loro comportamenti verso gli altri, che mi fanno schifo l'ipocrisia e la falsità. che mi fanno schifo le persone che mi hanno fatto del male senza averne mai ricevuto. che mi fanno schifo chi manipola la verità per divertirsi alle spalle degli altri. questo non è cagare il cazzo. è dire le cose come stanno. se dirle in maniera schietta, decisa e senza mezzi termini e senza falsità come fai tu in maniera impeccabile secondo te è solo cagare il cazzo pensalo pure. cio non toglie che non è la verità. e la verità è che io ho sempre e solo risposto a qualcosa e a qualcuno oppure ho detto la mia opinione anche scurrilmente, ma verso chi non ha nessun rispetto per gli altri non ne ho io. ripeto...se il re è nudo non è colpa di chi glielo dice ma di sè mstesso che nudo in giro ci va...poi ovviamente tutti quelkli che budi in giro ci vanno sono molti qui dentro è ovvio che non può essere accettata un'opinione discordante. tan'tè che io rispondo sempre, codesti fanno in modo di eliminare coloro che li mettono davanti ad una realtà che non vogliono sentirsi dire. ma quella rimane. realtà.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dai per scontato che io caghi il cazzo. io scrivo che mi fanno schifo delle persone per i loro comportamenti verso gli altri, che mi fanno schifo l'ipocrisia e la falsità. che mi fanno schifo le persone che mi hanno fatto del male senza averne mai ricevuto. che mi fanno schifo chi manipola la verità per divertirsi alle spalle degli altri. questo non è cagare il cazzo. è dire le cose come stanno. se dirle in maniera schietta, decisa e senza mezzi termini e senza falsità come fai tu in maniera impeccabile secondo te è solo cagare il cazzo pensalo pure. cio non toglie che non è la verità. e la verità è che io ho sempre e solo risposto a qualcosa e a qualcuno oppure ho detto la mia opinione anche scurrilmente, ma verso chi non ha nessun rispetto per gli altri non ne ho io. ripeto...se il re è nudo non è colpa di chi glielo dice ma di sè mstesso che nudo in giro ci va...poi ovviamente tutti quelkli che budi in giro ci vanno sono molti qui dentro è ovvio che non può essere accettata un'opinione discordante. tan'tè che io rispondo sempre, codesti fanno in modo di eliminare coloro che li mettono davanti ad una realtà che non vogliono sentirsi dire. ma quella rimane. realtà.


Si.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si.


ovvio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Piano con la compassione perché se c'è qualcuno  che ne ha bisogno qui dentro sei proprio tu. E si sa che se il pesce puzza dalla testa allora non è che si può pretendere che sia fresco.


E chi sei tu per giudicarlo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è proprio per questa cosa insensata che non uso il sistema.
> quando sia angelo che sterminatore non mi sono piaciuti l'ho scritto bene in chiaro e questo è per me l'unico modo di partecipare in maniera adulta nel forum.


lo è, ma non tutti capiscono (e soprattutto Angelo e exStermi) che leggendo loro perle di rabbia, sdegno e insulto non sono belle da vedere nemmeno da coloro che occasionalmente visitano il forum. una persona che non è in grado di comprendere la gravità e il rimpugno che provoca nei lettori non direttamente coinvolti, nei forum classici viene semplicemente decapitata. nel nostro dove si vuole dare spazio a tutti, tutte le persone dovrebbero usare un linguaggio che non urta ogni volta tutti gli altri utenti. qualche volta è tollerato, ma non sempre. exStermi l'ha capito, Angelo no.

quindi cosa proponi per regolare il flusso di parole sgradevoli senza venir meno alla libertà di parola?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma allora non ho capito.
> Prima hai detto che il blocco scatta quando si collezionano troppe segnalazioni.
> Poi, nel momento in cui io esprimo il mio parere sul perchè Angelo ne abbia collezionate così tante rispetto a utenti altrettanto offensivi, mi dici che non è così , che semplicemente tu ti sei rotto le scatole e hai deciso che basta.
> 
> Guarda, a me non importa più di tanto se come utente del forum non lo leggeró più, alla fine sono fatti miei fino a un certo punto. Ma se faccio parte di un sistema gradirei sapere esattamente come funziona. E se ci sono utenti che hanno più potere di altri in certe decisioni.


i altre parole per un po' non ho cliccato rosso. e come me hanno fatto in tanti.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo è, ma non tutti capiscono (e soprattutto Angelo e exStermi) che leggendo loro perle di rabbia, sdegno e insulto non sono belle da vedere nemmeno da coloro che occasionalmente visitano il forum. una persona che non è in grado di comprendere la gravità e il rimpugno che provoca nei lettori non direttamente coinvolti, nei forum classici viene semplicemente decapitata. nel nostro dove si vuole dare spazio a tutti, tutte le persone dovrebbero usare un linguaggio che non urta ogni volta tutti gli altri utenti. qualche volta è tollerato, ma non sempre. exStermi l'ha capito, Angelo no.
> 
> quindi cosa proponi per regolare il flusso di parole sgradevoli senza venir meno alla libertà di parola?


propongo che gli utenti , da adulti quali sono, sappiano discernere ciò che vale la pena leggere e nel caso rispondere o ignorare.ma nel caso si voglia censurare preferirei sapere che sei stato tu, padrone di casa, al quale niente potrei recriminare e non di nonsisachi in vena di vendette private


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E chi sei tu per giudicarlo?


io


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> lo è, ma non tutti capiscono (e soprattutto Angelo e exStermi) che leggendo loro perle di rabbia, sdegno e insulto non sono belle da vedere nemmeno da coloro che occasionalmente visitano il forum. una persona che non è in grado di comprendere la gravità e il rimpugno che provoca nei lettori non direttamente coinvolti, nei forum classici viene semplicemente decapitata. nel nostro dove si vuole dare spazio a tutti, tutte le persone dovrebbero usare un linguaggio che non urta ogni volta tutti gli altri utenti. qualche volta è tollerato, ma non sempre. exStermi l'ha capito, Angelo no.
> 
> quindi cosa proponi per regolare il flusso di parole sgradevoli senza venir meno alla libertà di parola?


quindi nella tua vita di tutti i giorni se vedi una persona che fa una cosa indegna e che viene sputato addosso da un'altra persona tu ritieni indegna quest'ultima? IL PESCE PUZZA DALLA TESTA PERCHè TU PER PRIMO RITIENI INDEGNA CHI TRATTA COME SI MERITA PERSONE INDEGNE ESSE PER PRIME..... e che vengono da te protette....perchè se fossi una persona con valori  non permetteresti che chi si indigna e lo scrive a chiare lettere e senza filtri con persone degne solo di una cloaca (e se vuoi ti faccio ancora milioni di esempi qui dentro e fuori dal forum) venga da te per primo sbattuto fuori a favore di persone che nella società normale verrebbero schifati dalla maggioranza...ipocrita che non sei altro...poi francamente io non credo che sia solo una questione di ipocrisia...tu sei proprio uno che fintanto che le cose non lo toccano dal vivo se ne sbatte degli altri...alla stessa strega di queste cloache.,...e non venirmi a fare la predichina che se non mi piace posso andarmene. ci sono persone normali qui dentro che sono piacevoli ma anche persone discutibili che comunque si sono messe in discussione e che sanno anche fare autocritica...io sono consapevole di scrivere cose pesanti, mettiamo anche indegne e offensive.....ma quanti qui dentro sanno fare altrettanto e pur avendo comportamenti, vite e opinioni indegne?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dai per scontato che io caghi il cazzo. io scrivo che mi fanno schifo delle persone per i loro comportamenti verso gli altri, che mi fanno schifo l'ipocrisia e la falsità. che mi fanno schifo le persone che mi hanno fatto del male senza averne mai ricevuto. che mi fanno schifo chi manipola la verità per divertirsi alle spalle degli altri. questo non è cagare il cazzo. è dire le cose come stanno. se dirle in maniera schietta, decisa e senza mezzi termini e senza falsità come fai tu in maniera impeccabile secondo te è solo cagare il cazzo pensalo pure. cio non toglie che non è la verità. e la verità è che io ho sempre e solo risposto a qualcosa e a qualcuno oppure ho detto la mia opinione anche scurrilmente, ma verso chi non ha nessun rispetto per gli altri non ne ho io. ripeto...se il re è nudo non è colpa di chi glielo dice ma di sè mstesso che nudo in giro ci va...poi ovviamente tutti quelkli che budi in giro ci vanno sono molti qui dentro è ovvio che non può essere accettata un'opinione discordante. tan'tè che io rispondo sempre, *codesti fanno in modo di eliminare coloro che li mettono davanti ad una realtà che non vogliono sentirsi dire*. ma quella rimane. realtà.


basta dirlo una, due, tre volte. dopo cento volte "it's coming up". vomito. grazie.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> propongo che gli utenti , da adulti quali sono, sappiano discernere ciò che vale la pena leggere e nel caso rispondere o ignorare.ma nel caso si voglia censurare preferirei sapere che sei stato tu, padrone di casa, al quale niente potrei recriminare e non di nonsisachi in vena di vendette private


non voglio censurare. non voglio essere l'unico che decide chi rimane.


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> propongo che gli utenti , da adulti quali sono, sappiano discernere ciò che vale la pena leggere e nel caso rispondere o ignorare.ma nel caso si voglia censurare preferirei sapere che sei stato tu, padrone di casa, al quale niente potrei recriminare e non di nonsisachi in vena di vendette private


Se il sistema è questo alla fine, o ti adegui o lo abbandoni. Qui le piccole vendette private sono all'ordine del giorno. Io mi sono vista disapprovare un post dove scrivevo che i miei figli sono bambini sereni nonostante la separazione...a un certo punto ti rassegni al fatto che se la corrente tira da una parte, non puoi pretendere di andare ostinatamente dall'altra.

Lo sforzo di restare coerente coi miei principi lo riservo ad altri luoghi ed  ad  altri contesti più reali e più degni.
In compagnia di persone che non sanno niente di me e continuano a misurarmi il QI e a sparare falsitá divertendosi come pettegole isteriche, la mia coerenza e la mia onestá, sinceramente, le trovo sprecate.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi nella tua vita di tutti i giorni se vedi una persona che fa una cosa indegna e che viene sputato addosso da un'altra persona tu ritieni indegna quest'ultima? IL PESCE PUZZA DALLA TESTA PERCHè TU PER PRIMO RITIENI INDEGNA CHI TRATTA COME SI MERITA PERSONE INDEGNE ESSE PER PRIME..... e che vengono da te protette....perchè se fossi una persona con valori  non permetteresti che chi si indigna e lo scrive a chiare lettere e senza filtri con persone degne solo di una cloaca (e se vuoi ti faccio ancora milioni di esempi qui dentro e fuori dal forum) venga da te per primo sbattuto fuori a favore di persone che nella società normale verrebbero schifati dalla maggioranza...ipocrita che non sei altro...poi francamente io non credo che sia solo una questione di ipocrisia...tu sei proprio uno che fintanto che le cose non lo toccano dal vivo se ne sbatte degli altri...alla stessa strega di queste cloache.,...e non venirmi a fare la predichina che se non mi piace posso andarmene. ci sono persone normali qui dentro che sono piacevoli ma anche persone discutibili che comunque si sono messe in discussione e che sanno anche fare autocritica...io sono consapevole di scrivere cose pesanti, mettiamo anche indegne e offensive.....ma quanti qui dentro sanno fare altrettanto e pur avendo comportamenti, vite e opinioni indegne?


come già detto: puoi dirlo una, due, tre volte. non cento. non è compito tuo di perseguitare le persone che secondo tua opinione sono stronzi "perseguibili". perché inseguendoli e rompendogli il cazzo in ogni occasione, scateni la guerre del dente per dente, occhio per occhio, che dura anche 4 mila anni.

e noi dovremmo assecondarti tutte le volte? neanche per sogno!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> propongo che gli utenti , da adulti quali sono, sappiano discernere ciò che vale la pena leggere e nel caso rispondere o ignorare.ma nel caso si voglia censurare preferirei sapere che sei stato tu, padrone di casa, al quale niente potrei recriminare e non di nonsisachi in vena di vendette private


certo che è così...un po' perchè qui qualcuno si crede di essere monsignor della casa e che quindi le parolacce pensa che siano la cosa peggiore che nella vita possa capitare di sentire o leggere...un po' c'è qualcuno che ha una fifa blu che io mi incazzi e li sputtani per i loro cazzi privati (ma sai che c'è? male non fare paura non avere ergo se hai paura evidentemente proprio proprio di essere nella posizione di non farmi qualcosa di pesante e quindi non tanto in profondità sei consapevole di essere uno stronzo/a ma questa di certo non può essere colpa mia) e un po' dà fastidio che ci sia qualcuno che dica a persone che in superficie possono sembrare educate e gentili ma che togli la scorza sono la merda della merda. metti insieme tutto e hai un ban...qui nessuno può dire che io mi alzi una mattina e faccia del male a qualcuno senza motivo...e per ogni episodio c'è una motivazione...hai tradito tuo marito perchè ti prude la cicogna? sei una troia..e a questa definizione non dovrebbe in un consesso normale e civile seguire uno sdegno ma un applauso (non che io lo voglia...basta l'indifferenza. mai cercato applausi) porti la tua mante in casa con tua moglie e tua figlia? sei un essere di merda... altro che disapprovazioni...una standing ovation...e così via)...ma di che cazzo parliamo? 
ripeto...nche l'indifferenza verso queste cose è segno di avere pero sullo stomaco e valori ribaltati...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> come già detto: puoi dirlo una, due, tre volte. non cento. non è compito tuo di perseguitare le persone che secondo tua opinione sono stronzi "perseguibili". perché inseguendoli e rompendogli il cazzo in ogni occasione, scateni la guerre del dente per dente, occhio per occhio, che dura anche 4 mila anni.
> 
> e noi dovremmo assecondarti tutte le volte? neanche per sogno!


ma di che cazzo parli che io non perseguito il conte e non lo quoto da un sacco di tempo...
fai i nomi di chi perseguito....
e quindi comunque mi hai appena confermato che stai difendendo degli utenti. ma non lo fai per amministrazione...lo puoi scrivere cento mille volte ma non diventerà vero


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...un po' c'è qualcuno che ha una fifa blu che io mi incazzi e li sputtani per i loro cazzi privati.


io ar posto tuo me concentrerei de piu' sui tuoi cazzi privati...

manco avresti er tempo pe' piscia'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma di che cazzo parli che io non perseguito il conte e non lo quoto da un sacco di tempo...
> fai i nomi di chi perseguito....
> e quindi comunque mi hai appena confermato che stai difendendo degli utenti. ma non lo fai per amministrazione...lo puoi scrivere cento mille volte ma non diventerà vero


bhé il motivo per cui sei emarginato ancora una volta, non è perché hai dato "bella donna" all'ultimo visitatore arrivato, ma perché ti sei lasciato andare nelle escalation più sgradevoli contro i soliti noti. non guardo nemmeno più con chi ce l'hai, tanto mi è diventato indifferente chi insulti.

da qualche parte poi ho letto che ti sei fatto missione di rompere i cazzi a conte quasi "fin quando respiri" e questo mi ha solo confermato che non smetterai a rompergli fin quando non te lo impediamo. un po' ho guardato se era solo un modo di dire, ma poi me l'hai confermato talmente tanto, che il click sul rosso l'ho proprio incorporato quando vedo una schifezza.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

e visto che ci siamo, ripubblico tutto quel che è stato detto, perché parliamo qui proprio di questo problema. il modo di dire. piace o non piace.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> bhé il motivo per cui sei emarginato ancora una volta, non è perché hai dato "bella donna" all'ultimo visitatore arrivato, ma perché ti sei lasciato andare nelle escalation più sgradevoli contro i soliti noti. non guardo nemmeno più con chi ce l'hai, tanto mi è diventato indifferente chi insulti.
> 
> da qualche parte poi ho letto che ti sei fatto missione di rompere i cazzi a conte quasi "fin quando respiri" e questo mi ha solo confermato che non smetterai a rompergli fin quando non te lo impediamo. un po' ho guardato se era solo un modo di dire, ma poi me l'hai confermato talmente tanto, che il click sul rosso l'ho proprio incorporato quando vedo una schifezza.


ma smettila che io ci sto poco tempo sul forum...sia di giorno che di sera....sei patetico...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io ar posto tuo me concentrerei de piu' sui tuoi cazzi privati...
> 
> manco avresti er tempo pe' piscia'...
> 
> ahahahahah


nessuno ha da lamentarsi dei miei cazzi privati...dormi tranquillo...anzi vatti a fare una scopata....senza pompini mi raccomando
ahahahahhah


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> altrimenti mi sento nel pieno diritto di ri-raccontarvi com'è andato il rapimento della mia piscina da parte degli alieni, settembre 2011, c'è stato da poco l'anniversario, faccio notare...
> vado?:mrgreen:


Se vuoi la ritroviamo insieme :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e visto che ci siamo, ripubblico tutto quel che è stato detto, perché parliamo qui proprio di questo problema. il modo di dire. piace o non piace.


Come ripubblichi? Hai cancellato qualcosa?


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come ripubblichi? Hai cancellato qualcosa?


non vorrei essere petulante ma ...sì, anche il mio thread .perché?:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma smettila che io ci sto poco tempo sul forum...sia di giorno che di sera....sei patetico...


non cambiare tema.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e visto che ci siamo, ripubblico tutto quel che è stato detto, perché parliamo qui proprio di questo problema. il modo di dire. piace o non piace.


scrivere in modo che un essere normale possa capire no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come ripubblichi? Hai cancellato qualcosa?


le segnalazioni spariscono dalla prima vista e passano in moderazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non cambiare tema.


ti ripeto..sei patetico perchè sono anni che ci conosciamo e non ho mai negato nulla e mai tirato indietro ad ammettere cose...
IO perlomeno...tu non lo so...
pubblica pubblica che ti rispondo


----------



## passante (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non vorrei essere petulante* ma ...sì, anche il mio thread .perché?:mrgreen:




ma come ti verrà mai in mente  ?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come ripubblichi? Hai cancellato qualcosa?


e quoto te anche per rispondere al crucco qui...ripubblica che se devo dirla tutta mi sta anche sul cazzo che alcuni messaggi siano stati cancellati


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma come ti verrà mai in mente  ?


giuda


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei essere petulante ma ...sì, anche il mio thread .perché?:mrgreen:


Ah.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei essere petulante ma ...sì, anche il mio thread .perché?:mrgreen:


non ho avuto nessuna segnalazione di una discussione. sarà scomparso per via di una cascata di rubini


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> le segnalazioni spariscono dalla prima vista e passano in moderazione.


Quindi le vedi solo tu, in pratica. Dai, ripubblica.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti ripeto..sei patetico perchè sono anni che ci conosciamo e non ho mai negato nulla e mai tirato indietro ad ammettere cose...
> IO perlomeno...tu non lo so...
> pubblica pubblica che ti rispondo


ho contestato le escalation. vere o non vere, c'è un modo per dire il malcontento e comunque sia, non puoi essere eternamente incazzato con il mondo.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e quoto te anche per rispondere al crucco qui...ripubblica che se devo dirla tutta mi sta anche sul cazzo che alcuni messaggi siano stati cancellati


adesso sta a vedere che esce pure fuori che mi sono cancellato i post da solo per paura del'amministratore


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi le vedi solo tu, in pratica. Dai, ripubblica.


fatto. sono tutti qui, e hanno *** nel titolo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> adesso sta a vedere che esce pure fuori che mi sono cancellato i post da solo per paura del'amministratore


non puoi


----------



## passante (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non ho avuto nessuna segnalazione di una discussione. sarà scomparso per via di una cascata di rubini


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> fatto. sono tutti qui, e hanno *** nel titolo.


Ok. Bravo cricchetto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

avendolo poi ripostato nessuno lo ha rubinato.leggilo, admin (lucio magri) poi dimmi che motivazioni potevano avere per cancellarlo.e se pensi nessuna qualche falla al sistema c'è.





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non ho avuto nessuna segnalazione di una discussione. sarà scomparso per via di una cascata di rubini


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok. Bravo cr*U*cchetto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

passante ha detto:


>


:calcio:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ho contestato le escalation. vere o non vere, c'è un modo per dire il malcontento e comunque sia, non puoi essere eternamente incazzato con il mondo.


ma tu veramente fai?
adesso avere dei valori significa essere incazzati col mondo?
sei TYU e molti altri che non vi incazzate mai che avete un problema....e come molte persone che mi hanno conosciuto hanno scritto IO sono una persona tranquillissima...difficilmente nella mia vita uno sconosciuto o tanti mi fanno sapere quanto sono squallidi come persone o quanto siano squallide le loro vite e i loro comportamenti (e per di più verso persone che dovrebbero amare e che si sono scelti)


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


>


pero' ammettilo che KrautAdmin te piace de piu'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avendolo poi ripostato nessuno lo ha rubinato.leggilo, admin (lucio magri) poi dimmi che motivazioni potevano avere per cancellarlo.e se pensi nessuna qualche falla al sistema c'è.


forse il rubinatore aveva esaurito il credito e dopo se l'era scordato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' ammettilo che KrautAdmin te piace de piu'...
> 
> ahahahahah


eh no, Mister, non ricominciamo :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

:kick:





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> forse il rubinatore aveva esaurito il credito e dopo se l'era scordato


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma tu veramente fai?
> adesso avere dei valori significa essere incazzati col mondo?
> sei TYU e molti altri che non vi incazzate mai che avete un problema....e come molte persone che mi hanno conosciuto hanno scritto IO sono una persona tranquillissima...difficilmente nella mia vita uno sconosciuto o tanti mi fanno sapere quanto sono squallidi come persone o quanto siano squallide le loro vite e i loro comportamenti (e per di più verso persone che dovrebbero amare e che si sono scelti)


ma piantala, drooooogato...

e da' pure dello squallido agli altri...

ahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma tu veramente fai?
> adesso avere dei valori significa essere incazzati col mondo?
> sei TYU e molti altri che non vi incazzate mai che avete un problema....e come molte persone che mi hanno conosciuto hanno scritto IO sono una persona tranquillissima...difficilmente nella mia vita uno sconosciuto o tanti mi fanno sapere quanto sono squallidi come persone o quanto siano squallide le loro vite e i loro comportamenti (e per di più verso persone che dovrebbero amare e che si sono scelti)


se devi dimostrare sempre nei confronti della stessa persona di possedere valori migliori, e usare nel contempo i modi, toni e parole peggiori nei quali si è in grado di esprimere la propria opinione, allora contestandolo "uno si fa"? non fammi ridere.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma piantala, drooooogato...
> 
> e da' pure dello squallido agli altri...
> 
> ahahahah


tua figlia dov'è?
uscita per il solito lavoretto serale? eh si oggi è venerdì...sai quanti pompini può fare e tantti dindini a casa portare? tutti quelli che non ha mai fatto a te tu' moje
ahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se devi dimostrare sempre nei confronti della stessa persona di possedere valori migliori, e usare nel contempo i modi, toni e parole peggiori nei quali si è in grado di esprimere la propria opinione, allora contestandolo "uno si fa"? no fammi ridere.


immagini tu abbia tanto bisogno di ridere...sono qui per questo
e io non devo dimostrare proprio niente. li ho. a te risulta il contrario?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tua figlia dov'è?
> uscita per il solito lavoretto serale? eh si oggi è venerdì...sai quanti pompini può fare e tantti dindini a casa portare? tutti quelli che non ha mai fatto a te tu' moje
> ahahahahahahhaha


ecco visto?

hai detto di valere più di exStermi e dimostri invece il contrario, perché come lo dici è sgradevole.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ecco visto?
> 
> hai detto di valere più di exStermi e dimostri invece il contrario, perché come lo dici è sgradevole.


MA ECCO VISTO COSA????????
MI HA DATO DEL DROGATO GRATUITAMENTE
QUELLO CHE GLI HO SCRITTO E' ANCHE POCO
E SE VUOI TE LO DIMOSTRO IMMANTINENTE


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> MA ECCO VISTO COSA????????
> MI HA DATO DEL DROGATO GRATUITAMENTE
> QUELLO CHE GLI HO SCRITTO E' ANCHE POCO
> E SE VUOI TE LO DIMOSTRO IMMANTINENTE


Minchia come i bambini davvero.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

e che tu, admin, ti metta al soldo (metaforicamente) di 3 puttanieri e due puttane è francamente imbarazzante


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tua figlia dov'è?
> uscita per il solito lavoretto serale? eh si oggi è venerdì...sai quanti pompini può fare e tantti dindini a casa portare? tutti quelli che non ha mai fatto a te tu' moje
> ahahahahahahhaha


sto tranquillo...

la controlla quella bocchinara della tua ex moje, visto che e' zona sua...

a proposito la tua ex m'ha detto de dirte che se nun je fai sto cazzo de bonifico dell'arretrati, te ridenuncia ai caramba...

io te l'ho detto poi fa' tu...mo' arriva natale e solettina gia' da sola la lasci?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia come i bambini davvero.


ma falla finita....ripeto...non solo uno di voi saprebbe ripetermi in faccia una sola cosa di quelle che scrivete qui....patetico


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> MA ECCO VISTO COSA????????
> MI HA DATO DEL DROGATO GRATUITAMENTE
> QUELLO CHE GLI HO SCRITTO E' ANCHE POCO
> E SE VUOI TE LO DIMOSTRO IMMANTINENTE


non c'è bisogno che lo scrivi. voi due fate schifo quando vi attaccate, ma tu che insisti di essere un uomo di valori, dimostri non avere nessuno, perché ribatti con la stessa o peggiore moneta.

pensi che non potrei fare uguale o peggio di te quando mi dai del patetico, stupido, scemo e svitato? potrei. ma ho valori che me lo impediscono


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sto tranquillo...
> 
> la controlla quella bocchinara della tua ex moje, visto che e' zona sua...
> 
> ...


eh si...devo dire che la mie ex moje li faceva proprio bene...
ti si sta drizzando eh? 
mo' va da tu moje e dille che te deve fa' na sega, che di pompini nun se ne parla ahahahahahah
e gli arretrati li hai solo tu...un milione di pompini ahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma falla finita....ripeto...non solo uno di voi saprebbe ripetermi in faccia una sola cosa di quelle che scrivete qui....patetico


ripiantala buffone che io a sprangate te pijo...

e poi te chiedo che cazzo volevi...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non c'è bisogno che lo scrivi. voi due fate schifo quando vi attaccate, ma tu che insisti di essere un uomo di valori, dimostri non avere nessuno, perché ribatti con la stessa o peggiore moneta.
> 
> pensi che non potrei fare uguale o peggio di te quando mi dai del patetico, stupido, scemo e svitato? potrei. ma ho valori che me lo impediscono


no sei solo un ipocrita che vive di immagine...è diverso


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma falla finita....ripeto...non solo uno di voi saprebbe ripetermi in faccia una sola cosa di quelle che scrivete qui....patetico


Tu stai male fortissimo. Non siamo all'asilo mariuccia, eh.


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ok, mi ritiro. Buona litigata a tutti va'.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ripiantala buffone che io a sprangate te pijo...
> 
> e poi te chiedo che cazzo volevi...


io abito a segrate...tu in corso sempione a milano (sempre sia vero ovviamente)....dimmi dove ci possiamo vedere e vediamo chi finisce in ospedale e chi in questura...io mi filmo al posto di incontro e facciamo vedere che vigliacco sei quando si vede che non ti sei presentato...pagliaccio del cazzo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no sei solo un ipocrita che vive di immagine...è diverso


visto?

sono questi i tuoi valori? vuoi avere il cazzo più lungo. va bene, il mio si è tartarughizzato in questo istante. hai il cazzo più lungo. contento? :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa, ma essere sgradevole con una specie di zecca che si attacca a ogni suo post per ribadirgli che nella vita è uno sfigato, un drogato, un mantenuto, che ha una figlia di importazione, che la sue ex moglie era una poco di buono eccetera eccetera, ecco, boh, non dico che sia giusto, ma si può anche capire, o no?
> 
> Spiegami: Stermy gli ha dato gratuitamente del drogato, lui risponde sullo stesso piano e lo stronzo è Alex?
> 
> ...


ue' avvocheto delle cause perse e' lui che ha detto che se fa de coca ed io gli ho solo fatto notare che dare dello squallido agli altri e' ridicolo...

che bella coppia...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu stai male fortissimo. Non siamo all'asilo mariuccia, eh.


infatti stiamo in un posto dove ipoteticamente puoi scrivere quello che vuoi e offendere (e lo fai anche tu). la differenza qual'è? che a me molti mi conoscono anche di persona e non ho problemi a farmi vedere da chichessia come da me già dimostrato...tu sei solo uno che sta dietro ad un monitor. ripetimi queste cose in faccia e ne riparliamo....quando succederà potrai parlare di asilo mariuccia..fino ad allora sei e continui ad essere solo patetico....a proposito di zecca....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok, mi ritiro. Buona litigata a tutti va'.


grazie, approfitteremo :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io abito a segrate...tu in corso sempione a milano (sempre sia vero ovviamente)....dimmi dove ci possiamo vedere e vediamo chi finisce in ospedale e chi in questura...io mi filmo al posto di incontro e facciamo vedere che vigliacco sei quando si vede che non ti sei presentato...pagliaccio del cazzo


io te consiglio de rimanerme un "amico" solo virtuale perche' nun ce perdo un cazzo a levarte le curiosita'...


----------



## Sole (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> grazie, approfitteremo :rotfl:


Ma non ne dubito. Vi divertite tutti parecchio, io un po' meno.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> visto?
> 
> sono questi i tuoi valori? vuoi avere il cazzo più lungo. va bene, il mio si è tartarughizzato in questo istante. hai il cazzo più lungo. contento? :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' avvocheto delle cause perse e' lui che ha detto che se fa de coca ed io gli ho solo fatto notare che dare dello squallido agli altri e' ridicolo...
> 
> che bella coppia...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma vai a cagher...pirla...non sai nemmeno di che parli...che io mi sia fatto di coca qualche mese non fa di me un drogato come eccedere per qualcun altro ad ubriacarsi qualche volta non ne fa un alcolizzato ...il ripeterlo a pretesto fa di te però un essere di merda...
ma capisco che tu sia un essere frustrato..a non potermi far fare un pompino da 30 anni sicuramente lo sarei anch'io
ahahahahh


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti stiamo in un posto dove ipoteticamente puoi scrivere quello che vuoi e offendere (e lo fai anche tu). la differenza qual'è? che a me molti mi conoscono anche di persona e non ho problemi a farmi vedere da chichessia come da me già dimostrato...tu sei solo uno che sta dietro ad un monitor. ripetimi queste cose in faccia e ne riparliamo....quando succederà potrai parlare di asilo mariuccia..fino ad allora sei e continui ad essere solo patetico....a proposito di zecca....


eh gia' er grand'uomo che fino a mo' ha minacciato solo le femmine che conosce de persona...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti stiamo in un posto dove ipoteticamente puoi scrivere quello che vuoi e offendere (e lo fai anche tu). la differenza qual'è? che a me molti mi conoscono anche di persona e non ho problemi a farmi vedere da chichessia come da me già dimostrato...tu sei solo uno che sta dietro ad un monitor. ripetimi queste cose in faccia e ne riparliamo....quando succederà potrai parlare di asilo mariuccia..fino ad allora sei e continui ad essere solo patetico....a proposito di zecca....


La differenza è che io non voglio rigare macchine, pisciare sulle maniglie o venire alle mani per stronzate del genere. Che ci passi tempo è un discorso, ma non ci butto certo litri di bile, tipo.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io te consiglio de rimanerme un "amico" solo virtuale perche' nun ce perdo un cazzo a levarte le curiosita'...


dove e quando pagliaccio...che ti potrai pentire di tutte le cose che mi hai detto in tutti questi anni....


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La differenza è che io non voglio rigare macchine, pisciare sulle maniglie o venire alle mani per stronzate del genere. Che ci passi tempo è un discorso, ma non ci butto certo litri di bile, tipo.


ma nessuno ti ha invitato a partecipare...se non lo vuoi fare ci sono altre  sezioni...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


ecoone n'artra...la diversamente einstein. e poi quello che sta male fortissimo sarei io...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma nessuno ti ha invitato a partecipare...se non lo vuoi fare ci sono altre  sezioni...


Ahahahahahah! Ma perchè funziona che ha senso scrivere su thread tipo questo
solo se piglio a capocciate il monitor? Madonna.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

e a proposito di persecuzioni, ex stermy che mi caga il cazzo ogni post va bene? così tanto per capire fino a dove arriva la tua ipocrisia


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

*****



Non Registrato ha detto:


> dove e quando pagliaccio...che ti potrai pentire di tutte le cose che mi hai detto in tutti questi anni....


pe' mo' beccate sto rodimento de culo cosmico...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

quanti rubini occorrono per affossare un  thread ?
può farlo uno da solo?
c'è qualcuno che chiama i rinforzi come i soliti idioti?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah! Ma perchè funziona che ha senso scrivere su thread tipo questo
> solo se piglio a capocciate il monitor? Madonna.


no funziona che se non mi rompi il cazzo ti parlo normalmente come sono in graqdo di fare anche motlo meglio di te...se invece me lo caghi come fai sempre (insieme a come caghi il cazzo a Sole) allora avrai questo tipo di risposte...se non ti piacciono evita di scrivere a me. ma questo ti è permesso dal fatto che sei dietro ad un monitor...dal vivo non mi cagheresti il cazzo...


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e a proposito di persecuzioni, ex stermy che mi caga il cazzo ogni post va bene? così tanto per capire fino a dove arriva la tua ipocrisia


chiama ar telefono azzurro...

magari te cagheno deppiu' loro...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' mo' beccate sto rodimento de culo cosmico...
> 
> ahahahah


pe mo' beccate 'sta figura di merda di codardo vigliacco
ahahahahahahahha


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanti rubini occorrono per affossare un  thread ?
> può farlo uno da solo?
> c'è qualcuno che chiama i rinforzi come i soliti idioti?


due click da due utenti diversi con la potenza sufficientemente alta.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chiama ar telefono azzurro...
> 
> magari te cagheno deppiu' loro...
> 
> ahahahah


a me non me ne fotte un cazzo che mi vieni a cagare il cazzo..lo fai e ti rispondo...senza nessunissimo problema...e mando a fare in culo te, tu moje s-pompinara e tutta la razza tua ascendente e discendente....perchè se non sei tu a cagarmi per me non esisti...ed è sempre stato così....
diversamente c'è che c'è il crucco e la troupe di smandrappati che inorridisce e si beccano compiaciuti invece pipponi  di bagascie e puttanieri in tutte le salse facendosi pure seghe mentali filosofeggianti e rompono il cazzo a me...tu sei solo un corollario...che farei finire volentieri su una sedia a rotelle...ma sempre un corollario rimani


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> due click da due utenti diversi con la potenza sufficientemente alta.


 uno ce l'ho


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no funziona che se non mi rompi il cazzo ti parlo normalmente come sono in graqdo di fare anche motlo meglio di te...se invece me lo caghi come fai sempre (insieme a come caghi il cazzo a Sole) allora avrai questo tipo di risposte...se non ti piacciono evita di scrivere a me. ma questo ti è permesso dal fatto che sei dietro ad un monitor...dal vivo non mi cagheresti il cazzo...


Di solito se uno ha più di...forse cinque/sei anni, ecco, la passa sta fase. Questa fase del tipo "ti do i punni in facia". Poi oh, se ti comportassi normalmente forse e dico forse nessuno ti scriverebbe nulla di che, io men che meno. E lascio fuori Sole che, tra l'altro, tiri pure dentro il discorso alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanti rubini occorrono per affossare un  thread ?
> può farlo uno da solo?
> c'è qualcuno che chiama i rinforzi come i soliti idioti?






vuoi fare la cattiva?


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pe mo' beccate 'sta figura di merda di codardo vigliacco
> ahahahahahahahha


a me di cio' che dice un pezzo de merda stellare come te m'arimbarza, dovresti averlo anche capito se nun te ritrovassi ormai cor cervello brusato......

ahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a me non me ne fotte un cazzo che mi vieni a cagare il cazzo..lo fai e ti rispondo...senza nessunissimo problema...e mando a fare in culo te, tu moje s-pompinara e tutta la razza tua ascendente e discendente....perchè se non sei tu a cagarmi per me non esisti...ed è sempre stato così....
> diversamente c'è che c'è il crucco e la troupe di smandrappati che inorridisce e si beccano compiaciuti invece pipponi  di bagascie e puttanieri in tutte le salse facendosi pure seghe mentali filosofeggianti e rompono il cazzo a me...tu sei solo un corollario...che farei finire volentieri su una sedia a rotelle...ma sempre un corollario rimani


ma quanto sei patetico :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vuoi fare la cattiva?


Oddio un'altra associazione a delinquere... posso partecipare?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito se uno ha più di...forse cinque/sei anni, ecco, la passa sta fase. Questa fase del tipo "ti do i punni in facia". Poi oh, se ti comportassi normalmente forse e dico forse nessuno ti scriverebbe nulla di che, io men che meno. E lascio fuori Sole che, tra l'altro, tiri pure dentro il discorso alla cazzo di cane.


falla finita di nuovo...che non c'è bisogno di metterti dietro tutti i post scritti a lei per capire che ti diverti a romperle il cazzo...quello si come un decenne fastidioso....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanti rubini occorrono per affossare un  thread ?
> può farlo uno da solo?
> c'è qualcuno che chiama i rinforzi come i soliti idioti?





Tebe ha detto:


> vuoi fare la cattiva?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio un'altra associazione a delinquere... posso partecipare?



vi serve una solita idiota?


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio un'altra associazione a delinquere... posso partecipare?



ovvio che si.
Il capo è Min.
Attendiamo ordini.
Chi dobbiamo silurare capo?

Perchè si silura vero?
eddai eddai eddai!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me di cio' che dice un pezzo de merda stellare come te m'arimbarza, dovresti averlo anche capito se nun te ritrovassi ormai cor cervello brusato......
> 
> ahahahahah


la mia donna è a 150 km...ma tu moje che sta a du' metri nun te la scopi? sarebbe ora...
vai in bagno e ricordati che la pillolina va presa mezz'ora prima...almeno così mi ha detto un tuo coetaneo...
ahahhahahhahahahahahha


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito se uno ha più di...forse cinque/sei anni, ecco, la passa sta fase. Questa fase del tipo "ti do i punni in facia". Poi oh, se ti comportassi normalmente forse e dico forse nessuno ti scriverebbe nulla di che, io men che meno. E lascio fuori Sole che, tra l'altro, tiri pure dentro il discorso alla cazzo di cane.


dobbiamo anche mettere in discussione i cazzi di cani? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> falla finita di nuovo...che non c'è bisogno di metterti dietro tutti i post scritti a lei per capire che ti diverti a romperle il cazzo...quello si come un decenne fastidioso....


Io Sole la tratto esattamente come gli altri. Se poi a lei da fastidio che la si contraddica è un altro discorso e ci può anche stare, ma ripeto, di sicuro non la punto particolarmente. Ma neanche mi trattengo, sia chiaro.


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a me non me ne fotte un cazzo che mi vieni a cagare il cazzo..lo fai e ti rispondo...senza nessunissimo problema...e mando a fare in culo te, tu moje s-pompinara e tutta la razza tua ascendente e discendente....perchè se non sei tu a cagarmi per me non esisti...ed è sempre stato così....
> diversamente c'è che c'è il crucco e la troupe di smandrappati che inorridisce e si beccano compiaciuti invece pipponi  di bagascie e puttanieri in tutte le salse facendosi pure seghe mentali filosofeggianti e rompono il cazzo a me...tu sei solo un corollario...che farei finire volentieri su una sedia a rotelle...ma sempre un corollario rimani


ma tu sei proprio cosi' sicuro de farme fini' su una sedia a rotelle?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ma quanto sei patetico :rotfl:


chi vince tra me e te? 
TU! l'accendiamo?
accendiamolo!


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vuoi fare la cattiva?


son già più distesa ora che ho risolto il caso del tred scomparso.non occorre più telefonare a federca sciarelli e a fiore de rienzo.
propongo di abbassare la potenza a chi la usa in codesto modo scellerato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vi serve una solita idiota?


yes! :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io Sole la tratto esattamente come gli altri. Se poi a lei da fastidio che la si contraddica è un altro discorso e ci può anche stare, ma ripeto, di sicuro non la punto particolarmente. Ma neanche mi trattengo, sia chiaro.


si chiaro...adesso hai finito e puoi anche smetterla...hai ragione..mi hai sfinito....mo' basta però che devo litigare col mio amichetto dell'asilo...vallo a dire alla maestra che ti dà una carezzina..vai su'...dai....


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> son già più distesa ora che ho risolto il caso del tred scomparso.non occorre più telefonare a federca sciarelli e a fiore de rienzo.
> propongo di abbassare la potenza a chi la usa in codesto modo scellerato


quindi niente più divertimento affossamento?

uffa però...




:blank:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> son già più distesa ora che ho risolto il caso del tred scomparso.non occorre più telefonare a federca sciarelli e a fiore de rienzo.
> propongo di abbassare la potenza a chi la usa in codesto modo scellerato


pensavo a dimezzare il punteggio chi mi segnala più di un post al giorno :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vi serve una solita idiota?


hai presente_ l'arma _dei poliziotti?
tebe è un'esperta:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tu sei proprio cosi' sicuro de farme fini' su una sedia a rotelle?
> 
> ahahahahahah


ma tu sei così sicuro che mi piji a criccate e poi mi chiedi?
ahahahahhaha


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la mia donna è a 150 km...ma tu moje che sta a du' metri nun te la scopi? sarebbe ora...
> vai in bagno e ricordati che la pillolina va presa mezz'ora prima...almeno così mi ha detto un tuo coetaneo...
> ahahhahahhahahahahahha


e vabbe' la tua ex sta a 400, questa nuova a 150km, se te serve na' colletta p'anna' a trovalla domenica passa domani che mo' nun c'ho spiccioli o vai a rubba' la cassetta delle offerte in chiesa...

ahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chi vince tra me e te?
> TU! l'accendiamo?
> accendiamolo!


ah, quando il cazzo è troppo lungo non lo vuoi più? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si chiaro...adesso hai finito e puoi anche smetterla...hai ragione..mi hai sfinito....mo' basta però che devo litigare col mio amichetto dell'asilo...vallo a dire alla maestra che ti dà una carezzina..vai su'...dai....


Che poi effettivamente fa pure la maestra, mi pare. Minchia, si porta pure il lavoro a casa.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e vabbe' la tua ex sta a 400, questa nuova a 150km, se te serve na' colletta p'anna' a trovalla domenica passa domani che mo' nun c'ho spiccioli o vai a rubba' la cassetta delle offerte in chiesa...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma no...puoi fare la cresta sui soldi che ti porta tua figlia stanotte a 5 euro a pompino che fa al parco sempione
ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai presente_ l'arma _dei poliziotti?
> tebe è un'esperta:unhappy:



Min, te la devo raccontare!
proprio 10 minuti fa sentivo mattia ridere come un pazzo, vado a vedere e stava guardando su youporn un video della categoria funny.
Non porno, c'è una donna nuda che...e un accendino che...Insomma si vede proprio bene tutto il fatto perchè lei ha le chiappe all'aria.
Nà roba da oscar!
Un getto di fuoco che davvero...da non credere.
e' il primo video della sezione funny. 
Guarda te lo consiglio. E' imperdibile!


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma tu sei così sicuro che mi piji a criccate e poi mi chiedi?
> ahahahahhaha


ohhhh jeeeeesssss.....

pero' posso anche soprassede' pe' le domande...

era solo pe' fa' conversazione...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi effettivamente fa pure la maestra, mi pare. Minchia, si porta pure il lavoro a casa.


è indefessa..
ma sei ancora qui? anche la maestra ti prende a calci in culo?
prova ad essere meno fastidioso e vedi che ti amerà..proverai l'ebbrezza per una volta nella tua vita perlomeno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min, te la devo raccontare!
> proprio 10 minuti fa sentivo mattia ridere come un pazzo, vado a vedere e stava guardando su youporn un video della categoria funny.
> Non porno, c'è una donna nuda che...e un accendino che...Insomma si vede proprio bene tutto il fatto perchè lei ha le chiappe all'aria.
> Nà roba da oscar!
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ah, quando il cazzo è troppo lungo non lo vuoi più? :rotfl:


troppo lungo? su' non millantare...


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è indefessa..


a me pare solo fessa...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ohhhh jeeeeesssss.....
> 
> pero' posso anche soprassede' pe' le domande...
> 
> ...


ma avrai tanto tempo pe' fa' conversazione co' tu' moje quando starai a casa e ti dovrà cambiare il pannolone per la tetraplegia
ahahahhahahahah


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

non ci sto dentro





Tebe ha detto:


> Min, te la devo raccontare!
> proprio 10 minuti fa sentivo mattia ridere come un pazzo, vado a vedere e stava guardando su youporn un video della categoria funny.
> Non porno, c'è una donna nuda che...e un accendino che...Insomma si vede proprio bene tutto il fatto perchè lei ha le chiappe all'aria.
> Nà roba da oscar!
> ...


ma ti pare che vada a vedere questa roba?
un getto di fuoco:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me pare solo fessa...
> 
> ahahahahah


invece tu sei un intelligentone che ti sei scelto una che je fai così schifo da non farti nemmeno i pompini 
ahahhahahhahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è indefessa..
> ma sei ancora qui? anche la maestra ti prende a calci in culo?
> prova ad essere meno fastidioso e vedi che ti amerà..proverai l'ebbrezza per una volta nella tua vita perlomeno


Cioè, la stessa tua dici? Se mi ci mettessi probabilmente.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

ma se lo faccio vedere a mio marito dite che spezzo la monotonia coniugale?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci sto dentro
> ma ti pare che vada a vedere questa roba?
> un getto di fuoco:unhappy:



si! un getto di  fuoco!
Ti giuro sono rimasta di sale pure io! 
Ma lo so che non vai a vedere questa roba, ci mancherebbe, ma per una volta nella vita fidati.

Davvero.
Imperdibile.


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se lo faccio vedere a mio marito dite che spezzo la monotonia coniugale?:rotfl:



secondo me ride.
dai non puoi non andarlo avedere.

Insisto


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se lo faccio vedere a mio marito dite che spezzo la monotonia coniugale?:rotfl:


non saprei... :rotfl:
:rotfl: dipende dalle vostre abitudini:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se lo faccio vedere a mio marito dite che spezzo la monotonia coniugale?:rotfl:


sicuro! :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

link? chi manda il link? anchio voglio vedere la donna sputafiamme :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> link? chi manda il link? anchio voglio vedere la donna sputafiamme :rotfl::carneval:



te lo mando subito.

preparati perchè è....


lo vedrai


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, la stessa tua dici? Se mi ci mettessi probabilmente.


nono la tua non la mia..la mia non potrebbe mai nemmeno sputarti in faccia


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nono la tua non la mia..la mia non potrebbe mai nemmeno sputarti in faccia


Addirittura? Sono un tal monello?


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

fatto. e dimmi se Min non dovrebbe vederla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> te lo mando subito.
> 
> preparati perchè è....
> 
> ...


solo a lui?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Addirittura? Sono un tal monello?


ma non ce l'hai "blitz" da sfogliare? devi proprio cagare il cazzo a me?
dai fai un favore a tutti e due...mollami


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> fatto. e dimmi se Min non dovrebbe vederla.


 L'ho visto! E' tipo così:







Ma molto più bello. Se solo non sprecassi gli smeraldi approvandoti le cose stupide...


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> solo a lui?



no.ora anche a te.
a noi con il culo prensile non riesce il giochetto.
Ci bruciamo le chiappette taglia 38, oltre a rubare l'accendino naturalmente.

Ho un culo "rubino" tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma non ce l'hai "blitz" da sfogliare? devi proprio cagare il cazzo a me?
> dai fai un favore a tutti e due...mollami


Blitz? Hahahahahahhahahah! Minchia, no. Non ti mollerei neanche per Le Ore. Chissà se lo stampano ancora, ma non credo. Brutta storia internet per il porno cartaceo. Ma comunque. Perchè dovrei mollarti? Che c'è? Ti senti perseguitato? Oppresso? Come mai? Eppure non ti sto dicendo neanche una parolaccina una.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Blitz? Hahahahahahhahahah! Minchia, no. Non ti mollerei neanche per Le Ore. Chissà se lo stampano ancora, ma non credo. Brutta storia internet per il prono cartaceo. Ma comunque. Perchè dovrei mollarti? Che c'è? Ti senti perseguitato? Oppresso? Come mai? Eppure non ti sto dicendo neanche una parolaccina una.


no ma una leggera rottura di coglioni me la provochi


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no ma una leggera rottura di coglioni me la provochi


Accidenti! Sono costernato. E tu no. A me, perlomeno. Tant'è che, a differenza di quasi tutto il forum a parte l'astro del sistema solare, ti vogliono fuori a calci in culo. E mi ringrazi così? Che mestizia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.ora anche a te.
> a noi con il culo prensile non riesce il giochetto.
> Ci bruciamo le chiappette taglia 38, oltre a rubare l'accendino naturalmente.
> 
> Ho un culo "rubino" tu?


Non pensavo di provare... comunque fa morire. No il mio non ruba nulla. O se lo fa è molto bravo e non mi sono mai accorta di nulla


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Accidenti! Sono costernato. E tu no. A me, perlomeno. Tant'è che, a differenza di quasi tutto il forum a parte l'astro del sistema solare, ti vogliono fuori a calci in culo. E mi ringrazi così? Che mestizia.


più tardi mi schiaccerò un brufolo sul culo e sarà come ringraziarti....sei contento?


----------



## Tebe (12 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non pensavo di provare... comunque fa morire. No il mio non ruba nulla. O se lo fa è molto bravo e non mi sono mai accorta di nulla



tanto per non fare la spia perchè sono sempre discreta anche Mille è andata a vederlo.

Chiedo a gran forza che anche Min ci vada!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> più tardi mi schiaccerò un brufolo sul culo e sarà come ringraziarti....sei contento?


Pensavo te li facesse lei sti servizi.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> più tardi mi schiaccerò un brufolo sul culo e sarà come ringraziarti....sei contento?


e con questa immagine , unita alla puzzetta fiammante , anche per stanotte sognerò gli angeli


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> più tardi mi schiaccerò un brufolo sul culo e sarà come ringraziarti....sei contento?


porello...

d'altronde co' 150km e la benza caruccia in mezzo, nun e' che se po' fa' granche', a parte spipparse...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e con questa immagine , unita alla puzzetta fiammante , anche per stanotte sognerò gli angeli


minchia ti becchi ogni giorno alcuni smandrappati qua sopra e il brufolo sul culo ti abbatte?
a questo punto incontriamoci! domenica sono dalle tue parti!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tanto per non fare la spia perchè sono sempre discreta anche Mille è andata a vederlo.
> 
> Chiedo a gran forza che anche Min ci vada!


Spiona


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensavo te li facesse lei sti servizi.


figurati...mi fa altri servizi..magnificamente aggiungerei...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> figurati...mi fa altri servizi..magnificamente aggiungerei...


Indubbiamente un signore.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> porello...
> 
> d'altronde co' 150km e la benza caruccia in mezzo, nun e' che se po' fa' granche', a parte spipparse...
> 
> ahahahahahah


eh ma il we mi scateno eh?
una marea di pompini....
a te niente manco in settimana eh?
ahahahahahhahahahhahahha


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> figurati...mi fa altri servizi..magnificamente aggiungerei...


pero' a parte tenerce ar corrente sui suoi pompini, sur culo sei timido...

te che sei intelligente, te sei messo armeno co' una che te da' er culo?

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Indubbiamente un signore.


eh la classe non si sciacqua...
d'altronde anche io sono servizievole...altro?
finita la leggera rottura di coglioni o andiamo avanti ad libitum?


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh la classe non si sciacqua...
> d'altronde anche io sono servizievole...altro?
> finita la leggera rottura di coglioni o andiamo avanti ad libitum?


t'ha gia' raddrizzato er cazzetto tutto storto che te ritrovi?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh la classe non si sciacqua...
> d'altronde anche io sono servizievole...altro?
> finita la leggera rottura di coglioni o andiamo avanti ad libitum?


Fino a quando non mi viene sonno, possibilmente. Sei un naturale viatico per l'oblio.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' a parte tenerce ar corrente sui suoi pompini, sur culo sei timido...
> 
> te che sei intelligente, te sei messo armeno co' una che te da' er culo?
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahah


per darti un altro motivo per andare in bagno a spipparti pensando al culo?
non lo saprai mai!
ahaahhahahahahahha
pensa ai pompini de tu' moje
ah no! se ci pensi ti si ammoscia..
a h no! non ti si può ammosciare...per averlo moscio devi averlo quarche volta duro....mi sa che è successo ancora quando era vivo mitterand
ahahahahhahahha


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh ma il we mi scateno eh?
> una marea di pompini....
> a te niente manco in settimana eh?
> ahahahahahhahahahhahahha


ah percio' hai detto che e' indefessa...ahahahahahah

e' attaccata ....ar dovere....ahahahahah

ao' e falle pija' fiato ogni tanto oseno' er cervello nun s'ossigena e poi da' i numeri...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fino a quando non mi viene sonno, possibilmente. Sei un naturale viatico per l'oblio.


per questo ti do una migliore soluzione.
rileggiti quello che scrivi


----------



## free (12 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Se vuoi la ritroviamo insieme :inlove::inlove:



oddio che bello, io, te e la mia piscina...un sogno!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> t'ha gia' raddrizzato er cazzetto tutto storto che te ritrovi?
> 
> ahahahahahah


si.....lo faccio io per tutti e due..non mi ringrazi?
ahahahhahahhahahha


----------



## exStermy (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per darti un altro motivo per andare in bagno a spipparti pensando al culo?
> non lo saprai mai!
> ahaahhahahahahahha
> pensa ai pompini de tu' moje
> ...


ma dais ei un carico a chiacchiere....

dovresti esse invece orgoglioso se te da' pure er culo...

approfitta finche' te dura che poi lo rivedi cor binocolo...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah percio' hai detto che e' indefessa...ahahahahahah
> 
> e' attaccata ....ar dovere....ahahahahah
> 
> ...


attaccatissima...
tu moje dorme?
capisco...pensare che manco a stare qui ti viene duro è proprio una tortura...
povera donna...ma d'altronde se je fai così schifo da non prendertelo manco in bocca questo forum per lei è una benedizione che perdi tempo qui e non t'avvicini manco per toccarla
ahahahahahahha


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per questo ti do una migliore soluzione.
> rileggiti quello che scrivi


Non mi rileggo mai, per la verità. Tu dovresti, temo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> L'ho visto! E' tipo così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:

vero!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma dais ei un carico a chiacchiere....
> 
> dovresti esse invece orgoglioso se te da' pure er culo...
> 
> ...


deve essere bello parlarne almeno e vivere di ricordi..
ci penserò fra 40 anni...
quando farai il settantenario del tuo primo e ultimo pompino 
abhabhahahhahahahhaha


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi rileggo mai, per la verità. Tu dovresti, temo.


mi basta leggere te e quindi una volta toccato questo fondo tutto il resto non mi può far altro che sorridere


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> vero!



ma allora Min sarà andata a vederlo?


MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma allora Min sarà andata a vederlo?
> 
> 
> MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


non sono andata.non posso far vedere a mio marito certe cose, ho una repuitazione da difendere.
e smettila di postare faccine che ranzano impunemente!:unhappy:
non ci sto dentro:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono andata.non posso far vedere a mio marito certe cose, ho una repuitazione da difendere.
> e smettila di postare faccine che ranzano impunemente!:unhappy:
> non ci sto dentro:rotfl:



dai Min, fammi felice per una volta ti pregoTipregoTiprego.
Non devi mica guardarla con tuo marito, è una cosa corta, qualche secondo ed è pure silenziosa senti solo il crepitio della fiamma e una specie di WWWOOOMMMMMM quando il tipo (che coraggio) accende il turbine ranzoso.



Dai dai dai
 youporn, nella casellina ricerca metti funny e il primo dei video è quello.
Essù (cit).

Flapflap


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2012)

*Tristezza*

Non avete minimamente compreso la ragione per cui è stato aperto questo thread. Vi frega solo di litigare e lavare i panni sporchi in pubblico. In realtà siete diversi nella forma ma nella sostanza  voi tutti che avete alimentato la polemica siete uguali a Alex e Stermy. Ve li meritate. Teneteveli.Cacciati loro la fila di potenziali loro sostiuti qui dentro è lunghissima.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non avete minimamente compreso la ragione per cui è stato aperto questo thread. Vi frega solo di litigare e lavare i panni sporchi in pubblico. In realtà siete diversi nella forma ma nella sostanza  voi tutti che avete alimentato la polemica siete uguali a Alex e Stermy. Ve li meritate. Teneteveli.Cacciati loro la fila di potenziali loro sostiuti qui dentro è lunghissima.


[video=youtube;WMln_gBpeuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMln_gBpeuc[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non avete minimamente compreso la ragione per cui è stato aperto questo thread. Vi frega solo di litigare e lavare i panni sporchi in pubblico. In realtà siete diversi nella forma ma nella sostanza  voi tutti che avete alimentato la polemica siete uguali a Alex e Stermy. Ve li meritate. Teneteveli.Cacciati loro la fila di potenziali loro sostiuti qui dentro è lunghissima.


ha parlato il guru :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ha parlato il guru :rotfl:


ma mica parlava di noi, su...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ha parlato il guru :rotfl:


anche tu divresti andare a fare il guru 

Angelo


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;WMln_gBpeuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMln_gBpeuc[/video]


che sensibilità....
ho un amica da presentarti...la vuoi conoscere?
il tuo angelo


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2012)

*Mi*

Mi sento escluso......!


----------



## Tub (15 Ottobre 2012)

Manco tre o quattro giorni....e succede stiradiddio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Ottobre 2012)

Tub ha detto:


> Manco tre o quattro giorni....e succede stiradiddio.


sei andato via. Il Ka-tet si è sciolto. Tutto in commala. Sono arrivate le aramostre.


----------



## Tuba (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei andato via. Il Ka-tet si è sciolto. Tutto in commala. Sono arrivate le aramostre.


A me basta che non si sia ammalato lo Smartapillo. Per il resto........


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> A me basta che non si sia ammalato lo Smartapillo. Per il resto........


Lo Smartapillo del Madagascar? :rotfl:


----------



## Tuba (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Lo Smartapillo del Madagascar? :rotfl:


Bravo proprio quello, lo Smartapillo Maculato, da non confondere con quello striato, che invece è originario del Sud America. E' uno sbaglio che fanno tutti


----------



## Sole (15 Ottobre 2012)

Admin, ma com'è che non c'è più il triangolino della segnalazione?

Ero entrata a pieno ritmo nelle dinamiche del sistema di moderazione, esercitavo il mio diritto di segnalare i post che ritenevo offensivi e di tenere il ditino premuto ad oltranza in caso di utenti a mio avviso molesti.

E ora il sistema è cambiato? Come mai?

Non che questo mi dispiaccia eh. Anzi. Io sono sempre stata contraria alla censura, l'ho sempre detto e lo ribadirò fino alla mia morte virtuale


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Admin, ma com'è che non c'è più il triangolino della segnalazione?
> 
> Ero entrata a pieno ritmo nelle dinamiche del sistema di moderazione, esercitavo il mio diritto di segnalare i post che ritenevo offensivi e di tenere il ditino premuto ad oltranza in caso di utenti a mio avviso molesti.
> 
> ...


molto semplice. perchè adesso sei tu a segnalare.
nel caso di molte segnalazioni nei confronti di qualcuno era una rottura di coglioni l'utente segnalato. nel tuo caso non importa chi segnali. importa che sei tu il segnalatore e quindi la rottura di coglioni sei tu
la rottura di coglioni è diversa a seconda di chi è segnalato e chi segnala. mica il sistema è uguale per tutti. il sistema è uguale solo per chi lecca il culo all'amministratore. ed è avvilente vedere come degli adulti sino pronti ad adulare qualcuno, esattamente come quelcun'altro è pronto a farsi ad adulare. qualcuno ha scritto che io mi comporterei come all'asilo mariuccia, adesso vorrei proprio vedere quanto coraggio avrebbe chiunque a scrivere all'amministratore e i suoi comparetti che si comportano come all'asilo mariuccia... proprio triste..nessuna personalità...nessuna forte opinione...non pensavo avrei mai potuto dirlo ma meglio mari', con tutto quello che mi ha fatte o detto almeno aveva i coglioni, seppure dietro ad un monitor...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> molto semplice. perchè adesso sei tu a segnalare.
> nel caso di molte segnalazioni nei confronti di qualcuno era una rottura di coglioni l'utente segnalato. nel tuo caso non importa chi segnali. importa che sei tu il segnalatore e quindi la rottura di coglioni sei tu
> la rottura di coglioni è diversa a seconda di chi è segnalato e chi segnala. mica il sistema è uguale per tutti. il sistema è uguale solo per chi lecca il culo all'amministratore. ed è avvilente vedere come degli adulti sino pronti ad adulare qualcuno, esattamente come quelcun'altro è pronto a farsi ad adulare. qualcuno ha scritto che io mi comporterei come all'asilo mariuccia, adesso vorrei proprio vedere quanto coraggio avrebbe chiunque a scrivere all'amministratore e i suoi comparetti che si comportano come all'asilo mariuccia... proprio triste..nessuna personalità...nessuna forte opinione...non pensavo avrei mai potuto dirlo ma meglio mari', con tutto quello che mi ha fatte o detto almeno aveva i coglioni, seppure dietro ad un monitor...


il che è tutto dire, conoscendo l'opinione che avevo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Admin, ma com'è che non c'è più il triangolino della segnalazione?
> 
> Ero entrata a pieno ritmo nelle dinamiche del sistema di moderazione, esercitavo il mio diritto di segnalare i post che ritenevo offensivi e di tenere il ditino premuto ad oltranza in caso di utenti a mio avviso molesti.
> 
> ...


Ero certo che ti saresti accorto immediatamente. Dopo averlo detto in tutte le sfumature e non avendo ottenuto l'ascolto desiderato, sto per eliminare la possibilità di segnalare messaggi ... perché viene utilizzato per rompere le scatole a me, da un numero di utenti abbastanza consistente, per problemi al di fuori di quelli per il quale motivo c'è questo pulsante.

http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/Moderazioneclassica1.html

in particolare:



> Se un messaggio è ritenuto *spam *o *illegale*, può essere segnalato tramite il pulsante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

un'ultima cosa?
quanto passerà prima che qualche intelligentone arriverà a dare del patetici oppure a scrivere che ci siamo messi d'accordo?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ero certo che ti saresti accorto immediatamente. Dopo averlo detto in tutte le sfumature e non avendo ottenuto l'ascolto desiderato, sto per eliminare la possibilità di segnalare messaggi ... perché viene utilizzato per rompere le scatole a me, da un numero di utenti abbastanza consistente, per problemi al di fuori di quelli per il quale motivo c'è questo pulsante.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/Moderazioneclassica1.html
> 
> in particolare:


apperò...
i miei quindi erano spam o illegali e gli altri solo rottura di coglioni....minchia....


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> apperò...
> i miei quindi erano spam o illegali e gli altri solo rottura di coglioni....minchia....


e poi però nel mio caso lo staff ha risposto si. eccome se lo staff ha risposto...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> apperò...
> i miei quindi erano spam o illegali e gli altri solo rottura di coglioni....minchia....


se vai a cercarli sono ricomparsi ad intervalli. se poi sono spariti occasionalmente è perché ho usato le forbici assieme agli altri messaggi scomparsi per via del loro punteggio negativo e non avevo voglia di rimescolare il pattume.

ora che stiamo per chiarire questo aspetto, spero di non trovare più nulla di solamente offensivo a una persona del gruppetto opposto. la coerenza emotiva dei segnalatori è poi spesso ridicola, fanno nascondere le offese nei loro confronti ma lasciano quelle che dicono loro stessi o o che dicono loro amichetti. ecco anche spiegato perché non ci voglio avere nulla a che fare.

chi scrive nel forum è esposto a critiche di ogni genere e quindi si arrangi.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se vai a cercarli sono ricomparsi ad intervalli. se poi sono spariti occasionalmente è perché ho usato le forbici assieme agli altri messaggi scomparsi per via del loro punteggio negativo e non avevo voglia di rimescolare il pattume.
> 
> ora che stiamo per chiarire questo aspetto, spero di non trovare più nulla di solamente offensivo a una persona del gruppetto opposto. la coerenza emotiva dei segnalatori è poi spesso ridicola, fanno nascondere le offese nei loro confronti ma lasciano quelle che dicono loro stessi o o che dicono loro amichetti. ecco anche spiegato perché non ci voglio avere nulla a che fare.
> 
> chi scrive nel forum è esposto a critiche di ogni genere e quindi si arrangi.


<ma non ti preoccupare...d'ora in poi cercherò il guru, ma nessuno vuole andare a fare il guru....tu andresti a fare il guru?


----------



## Sole (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ero certo che ti saresti accorto immediatamente. Dopo averlo detto in tutte le sfumature e non avendo ottenuto l'ascolto desiderato,* sto per eliminare la possibilità di segnalare messaggi *... perché viene utilizzato per rompere le scatole a me, da un numero di utenti abbastanza consistente, per problemi al di fuori di quelli per il quale motivo c'è questo pulsante.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/Moderazioneclassica1.html
> 
> in particolare:


Mi sembra un'ottima cosa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e poi però nel mio caso lo staff ha risposto si. eccome se lo staff ha risposto...


sono firmato il dispettoso clone di admin e rispondo a te come un utente qualunque. Admin in veste di amministratore non è entrato da 15 giorni e prima non da mesi.

ripeto a tutti: se non riuscite a moderare il forum, nessuno può. non esiste dio in terra che possa sapere cosa volete se non lo fate rispettare voi stessi, in parole e in fatti.


----------



## Sole (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se vai a cercarli sono ricomparsi ad intervalli. se poi sono spariti occasionalmente è perché ho usato le forbici assieme agli altri messaggi scomparsi per via del loro punteggio negativo e non avevo voglia di rimescolare il pattume.
> 
> ora che stiamo per chiarire questo aspetto, spero di non trovare più nulla di solamente offensivo a una persona del gruppetto opposto. *la coerenza emotiva dei segnalatori è poi spesso ridicola, fanno nascondere le offese nei loro confronti ma lasciano quelle che dicono loro stessi o o che dicono loro amichetti.* ecco anche spiegato perché non ci voglio avere nulla a che fare.
> 
> chi scrive nel forum è esposto a critiche di ogni genere e quindi si arrangi.


E qui approverei se potessi.

In questi giorni, per protesta, ho segnalato un bel po' di messaggi. Mi sono sentita un po' ridicola, ammetto di aver dovuto fare uno sforzo su me stessa eh... ma sei arrivato proprio dove volevo.

Era il discorso di Minerva, alla fine. Un conto è la presa di posizione dell'amministrazione (legittima, purchè non parziale, ovviamente). Un conto sono le ripicche tra utenti che avvengono nell'ombra.


----------



## Minerva (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se vai a cercarli sono ricomparsi ad intervalli. se poi sono spariti occasionalmente è perché ho usato le forbici assieme agli altri messaggi scomparsi per via del loro punteggio negativo e non avevo voglia di rimescolare il pattume.
> 
> ora che stiamo per chiarire questo aspetto, spero di non trovare più nulla di solamente offensivo a una persona del gruppetto opposto.* la coerenza emotiva dei segnalatori è poi spesso ridicola, fanno nascondere le offese nei loro confronti ma lasciano quelle che dicono loro stessi o o che dicono loro amichetti. ecco anche spiegato perché non ci voglio avere nulla a che fare*.
> 
> *chi scrive nel forum è esposto a critiche di ogni genere e quindi si arrangi*.


finalmente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E qui approverei se potessi.
> 
> In questi giorni, per protesta, ho segnalato un bel po' di messaggi. Mi sono sentita un po' ridicola, ammetto di aver dovuto fare uno sforzo su me stessa eh... ma sei arrivato proprio dove volevo.
> 
> Era il discorso di Minerva, alla fine. Un conto è la presa di posizione dell'amministrazione (legittima, purchè non parziale, ovviamente). *Un conto sono le ripicche tra utenti che avvengono nell'ombra*.


Infatti questi sono le più odiose e non dovrebbero nemmeno esistere qui, perché non ci conosciamo nemmeno e facciamo i giudizi in base a quel che leggiamo. Di tutta la gente del forum conosco forse 8 persone personalmente e non ci sentiamo mai, nemmeno qui sul forum, perché non abbiamo alcun rapporto reale.

Se qualcuno ci rompe, è perché siamo disposti ad accogliere l'offesa. Io ad esempio sono spesso incazzato per altri motivi e poi basta una frase per farmi scoppiare. E situazioni analoghe ci sono nel forum tutti i giorni e tutti i momenti.

E magari leggendo qualcun altro mi vedo quanto sono ridicolo io. Il forum è bello anche per questo, vedere altre persone, altre opinioni, scontrarsi, ma anche rispettarsi, perché alla fine non ci siamo mai conosciuti. Questa è la realtà


----------



## Tebe (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ero certo che ti saresti accorto immediatamente. Dopo averlo detto in tutte le sfumature e non avendo ottenuto l'ascolto desiderato, sto per eliminare la possibilità di segnalare messaggi ... perché viene utilizzato per rompere le scatole a me, da un numero di utenti abbastanza consistente, per problemi al di fuori di quelli per il quale motivo c'è questo pulsante.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/Moderazioneclassica1.html
> 
> in particolare:



non ho capito una cosa.
Ma a tutti viene eliminata la possibilità di segnalare messaggi o solo ad alcuni utenti che si sono fatti riconoscere come "spammatori" o similari?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Infatti questi sono le più odiose e non dovrebbero nemmeno esistere qui, perché non ci conosciamo nemmeno e facciamo i giudizi in base a quel che leggiamo. Di tutta la gente del forum conosco forse 8 persone personalmente e non ci sentiamo mai, nemmeno qui sul forum, perché non abbiamo alcun rapporto reale.
> 
> Se qualcuno ci rompe, è perché siamo disposti ad accogliere l'offesa. Io ad esempio sono spesso incazzato per altri motivi e poi basta una frase per farmi scoppiare. E situazioni analoghe ci sono nel forum tutti i giorni e tutti i momenti.
> 
> E magari leggendo qualcun altro mi vedo quanto sono ridicolo io. Il forum è bello anche per questo, vedere altre persone, altre opinioni, scontrarsi, ma anche rispettarsi, perché alla fine non ci siamo mai conosciuti. Questa è la realtà


sarebbe carino dicessi quante volte ho segnalato un post

Angelo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ho capito una cosa.
> Ma a tutti viene eliminata la possibilità di segnalare messaggi o solo ad alcuni utenti che si sono fatti riconoscere come "spammatori" o similari?


non farci caso ... oggi sono più schizzato del solito


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarebbe carino dicessi quante volte ho segnalato un post
> 
> Angelo


non saprei, forse una volta? per provare? sei abbastanza masochista su questo fronte


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non saprei, forse una volta? per provare? sei abbastanza masochista su questo fronte


ecco....con tutti i miei difetti non ti ho mai cagato il cazzo da questo punto di vista


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ecco....con tutti i miei difetti non ti ho mai cagato il cazzo da questo punto di vista


ci mancherebbe, è l'unico bastone senza merda :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2012)

Fino a quando abuserai ancora della nostra pazienza, o Catilina?
Per quanto tempo ancora codesto tuo furore ci befferà?
A quale limite si spingerà la sfrenata tua audacia? Non ti dicono nulla il presidio notturno del Palatino, le scorte della città, il timore del popolo, il concorso di tutte le persone perbene, questa munitissima sede del Senato, le bocche ed i volti di questi? 
Non t’accorgi che i tuoi propositi sono noti, che la tua congiura viene pregiudicata dalla conoscenza che tutti questi ne hanno? 
Pensi forse che noi ignoriamo che cosa tu faccia nella prossima notte o in quella precedente, dove tu sia stato, chi tu abbia convocato, quali suggerimenti tu abbia raccolto?
O tempi, o costumi! Il Senato comprende tutto ciò. Il Console vede, e tuttavia costui vive. 
Vive? 
Anzi, è venuto anche in Senato, diventa partecipe delle pubbliche decisioni, nota e, con gli occhi, designa ciascuno di noi alla strage. 
Noi, uomini forti, riteniamo di aver fatto abbastanza per la salvezza della Repubblica, se eviteremo la furia e le armi di costui.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fino a quando abuserai ancora della nostra pazienza, o Catilina?
> Per quanto tempo ancora codesto tuo furore ci befferà?
> A quale limite si spingerà la sfrenata tua audacia? Non ti dicono nulla il presidio notturno del Palatino, le scorte della città, il timore del popolo, il concorso di tutte le persone perbene, questa munitissima sede del Senato, le bocche ed i volti di questi?
> Non t’accorgi che i tuoi propositi sono noti, che la tua congiura viene pregiudicata dalla conoscenza che tutti questi ne hanno?
> ...


Ma quanto ti girano i coglioni adesso che non puoi più far sparire post o topic interi? Quanto?


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fino a quando abuserai ancora della nostra pazienza, o Catilina?
> Per quanto tempo ancora codesto tuo furore ci befferà?
> A quale limite si spingerà la sfrenata tua audacia? Non ti dicono nulla il presidio notturno del Palatino, le scorte della città, il timore del popolo, il concorso di tutte le persone perbene, questa munitissima sede del Senato, le bocche ed i volti di questi?
> Non t’accorgi che i tuoi propositi sono noti, che la tua congiura viene pregiudicata dalla conoscenza che tutti questi ne hanno?
> ...


ieri sera ho scritto fin...e già un uomo forte aveva pigiato rosso


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

...almente


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ...almente


quello è il secondo


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

caffè e *ammazza*caffè?


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

ma io ho ancora tutti i tastini


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io ho ancora tutti i tastini



:inlove:amoruccio buongiorno:


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io ho ancora tutti i tastini


anch'io.magari sono stati tolti a chi ne abusava


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io ho ancora tutti i tastini


Idem.


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io.magari sono stati tolti a chi ne abusava



ma se ti ha ri-rubinata!


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :inlove:amoruccio buongiorno:



3 negroni?:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> 3 negroni?:rotfl:



io minimo ne faccio tre... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Idem.


Anche io. Da quello che ho capito di quello che ha scritto ColuiChePuoteCiòCheVuole:smile: (quello che ho capito non è molto, invero), il sistema impedisce l'accanimento. Se riuscisse ad impedire anche la stupidità saremmo in paradiso


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io. Da quello che ho capito di quello che ha scritto ColuiChePuoteCiòCheVuole:smile: (quello che ho capito non è molto, invero), il sistema impedisce l'accanimento. Se riuscisse ad impedire anche la stupidità saremmo in paradiso


Boh, tanto per quanto l'ho usato e lo uso avrebbe anche potuto toglierlo anche a me.


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io. Da quello che ho capito di quello che ha scritto ColuiChePuoteCiòCheVuole:smile: (quello che ho capito non è molto, invero), il sistema impedisce l'accanimento. Se riuscisse ad impedire anche la stupidità saremmo in paradiso


Lo penso anche io! :up:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io. Da quello che ho capito di quello che ha scritto ColuiChePuoteCiòCheVuole:smile: (quello che ho capito non è molto, invero), il sistema impedisce l'accanimento. Se riuscisse ad impedire anche la stupidità saremmo in paradiso



anche io ho tutti i tastini.

Vuol dire che siamo dalla parte dei buoni?









Ma che palle!
Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io ho tutti i tastini.
> 
> Vuol dire che siamo dalla parte dei buoni?
> 
> ...


sì, ma non è che ora teniamo tutti a precisare che li abbiamo.
conte  a rapporto: li hai?


----------



## Sole (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io.magari sono stati tolti a chi ne abusava


Pure io ho tutti i tastini adesso.

Non è cambiato niente.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Pure io ho tutti i tastini adesso.
> 
> Non è cambiato niente.


:sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ieri sera ho scritto fin...e già un uomo forte aveva pigiato rosso


E non sono io...
Vedi di piantarla con sta sega...

O ti rubino immantinente...

Ti ripeto o hai le prove e allora accusi la gente...altrimenti calunni e basta...

Vedi di piantarla e di mollarmi.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non sono io...
> Vedi di piantarla con sta sega...
> 
> O ti rubino immantinente...
> ...


e come me le procuro le prove?
la calunnia è un venticello


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma non è che ora teniamo tutti a precisare che li abbiamo.
> conte  a rapporto: li hai?



M O L L A M I

Mi vuoi a rapporto: 

Ok me la devi mollare...

Perchè una donna quando viene a rapporto con il conte....viene solo per un rapporto sessuale....

M O L L A M I...


Discussione: Fatemi dire

Messaggio approvato da un utente.

15/10/2012 23:55
Lucrezia

Mia unica attività moderativa di ieri sera...


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> M O L L A M I
> 
> Mi vuoi a rapporto:
> 
> ...


allora è tutto chiaro e limpido


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> M O L L A M I
> 
> Mi vuoi a rapporto:
> *
> ...


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahaahhahahahahahhahah!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e come me le procuro le prove?
> la calunnia è un venticello


Non lo so come te le procuri...

Io ieri sera ho dato solo uno smeraldo a Lucrezia...

E quando rubino ho piacere di spiegare il perchè in mp.

Va bene?

Nonostante faccia di tutto per stare fuori da ogni polemica e casino...

Tu cerchi di sempre di fare in modo che il forum pensi che nei casini ci sia sempre di mezzo il conte....

Non puoi essere così superba da pensare di stare sul cazzo solo a me....

Si vede che anche altri utenti non apprezzano i tuoi scritti....

M O L L A M I

Devi darmela? NO

Allora appunto...vai.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahaahhahahahahahhahah!


:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so come te le procuri...
> 
> Io ieri sera ho dato solo uno smeraldo a Lucrezia...
> 
> ...


ma certo che no


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :singleeye:


appunto


----------



## Sole (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Ci tenevo proprio tanto a precisare che io ho i tastini come gli altri.


----------



## Sole (16 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ripeto o hai le prove e allora accusi la gente...altrimenti calunni e basta...
> 
> Vedi di piantarla e di mollarmi.


:rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci tenevo proprio tanto a precisare che io ho i tastini come gli altri.



eh ma tu non eri la pietra dello scandalo?
è già finito?


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io ho ancora tutti i tastini


e le rotelle?

ahahahah


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e le rotelle?
> 
> ahahahah



sì certo
la mia piscina non aveva mica le rotelle
il che tra l'altro depone a favore del fatto che sia stata rapita


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> la mia *piscina non aveva mica le rotelle
> *il che tra l'altro depone a favore del fatto che sia stata rapita


facciamo una colletta e ricompriamo la piscina a free cosi è contenta? :mexican:


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> facciamo una colletta e ricompriamo la piscina a free cosi è contenta? :mexican:



grazie, sono commossa:inlove:
ma non è Lei...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> grazie, sono commossa:inlove:
> ma non è Lei...:rotfl:




te ne compriamo una uguale uguale! dicci com'era LEI


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> la mia piscina non aveva mica le rotelle
> il che tra l'altro depone a favore del fatto che sia stata rapita


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> te ne compriamo una uguale uguale! dicci com'era LEI



senza rotelle, l'ho scritto
non potresti stare più attenta?:rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>



oddio hanno rapito anche un nuotatore abusivo?
ma chi è?:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh ma tu non eri la pietra dello scandalo?
> è già finito?


Sì


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> senza rotelle, l'ho scritto
> non potresti stare più attenta?:rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



ma che orrore!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
di scarpe ne capisci, ma di piscine proprio niente, lassa sta'!


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì



non essere triste:smile:
vediamo che succede al prossimo scandalo


----------



## Ave oscuro (16 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Maestro oscuro dove sei?


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Maestro oscuro dove sei?


ha da fare stamattina...  arriva più tardi


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che orrore!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> di scarpe ne capisci, ma di piscine proprio niente, lassa sta'!



:risata:

infatti l'ho messa apposta...almeno magari ti passa la voglia di piscina


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> infatti l'ho messa apposta...almeno magari ti passa la voglia di piscina



mi è già passata, ormai fa freddo...
ne riparliamo a giugno, non preoccupatevi!:rotfl:


----------



## Ave oscuro (16 Ottobre 2012)

*.*

Grazie Ave simy,la mia vita senza il maestro,è una vita statica!


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio hanno rapito anche un nuotatore abusivo?
> ma chi è?:rotfl:



UltimoSangre






:mexican:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ave oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie Ave simy,la mia vita senza il maestro,è una vita statica!


ti devi accontentare di me stamattina....


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che orrore!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> di scarpe ne capisci, ma di piscine proprio niente, lassa sta'!


Ma possibile che debba sempre esserci io? Ci penso io free, ho effettuato una selezione, ma se non fossero di tuo gradimento ne ho altre a a disposizione:











Questa immagine è troppo grande, metto solo il link,
http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/l...-coperta-di-lusso-casa-con-vista-sul-lago.jpg


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma possibile che debba sempre esserci io? Ci penso io free, ho effettuato una selezione, ma se non fossero di tuo gradimento ne ho altre a a disposizione:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma queste le paghi tu? 

la piscina era gentilmente offerta con una colletta tra utenti....e il massimo era quella ...


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma queste le paghi tu?
> 
> la piscina era gentilmente offerta con una colletta tra utenti....e il massimo era quella ...


No, da buona napoletana le prendo in prestito...diciamo una sorta di abusivo autorizzato. :rotfl:
Tanto ci mando free, mica ci vado io...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, da buona napoletana le prendo in prestito...diciamo una sorta di abusivo autorizzato. :rotfl:
> Tanto ci mando free, mica ci vado io...:rotfl:



:quoto:


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:


Sapevo mi avresti capita! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sapevo mi avresti capita! :rotfl:



:yes:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


quindi mandiamo avanti Free con l'abusivismo in casa d'altri alla Eliade, e quando è tutto tranquillo arrivo con gli uomini.
Va bene?

Io voto la prima piscina


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi mandiamo avanti Free con l'abusivismo in casa d'altri alla Eliade, e quando è tutto tranquillo arrivo con gli uomini.
> Va bene?
> 
> Io voto la prima piscina


ci sto!


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sto!


tu porta il mangiare.
Il bere a chi lo facciamo prendere? Io sono astemia quindi porterei solo dell' aranciata amara


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu porta il mangiare.
> Il bere a chi lo facciamo prendere? Io sono astemia quindi porterei solo dell' aranciata amara



al bere ci  pensa Eliade!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu porta il mangiare.
> Il bere a chi lo facciamo prendere? Io sono astemia quindi porterei solo dell' *aranciata amara*


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
...





... se facciamo sabato... io venerdì vengo rifornita di CERASUOLO....


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



ma quello vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma quello vero?


l'originale


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'originale


allora porta :carneval:



:cincin2:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



....hem...mi piace un sacco.
ma tanto tanto.
Però con il pesce bevo coca cola.
O cedrata dipende.


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> al bere ci  pensa Eliade!


Sempre a me i compiti più ingrati! :carneval:












E per i più temerari:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

questo chi lo vuole?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sempre a me i compiti più ingrati! :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seeeeee... ma questa è roba di scena... meglio una Falanghina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo chi lo vuole?


l'hai trovato nell'armadio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo chi lo vuole?


Lo preferirei bruno...


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'hai trovato nell'armadio?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



esatto.
Devo essermelo dimenticato dentro quando è arrivato Mattia prima.. Guarda che faccino imbronciato che ha.

:bleah:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ops.
Ho trovato anche questo ma me lo tengo.


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> seeeeee... ma questa è roba di scena... meglio una Falanghina.


E vabè, allora porto una selezione di vini: rossi, bianchi, rosati, e verdognoli...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E vabè, allora porto una selezione di vini: rossi, bianchi, rosati, *e verdognoli.*..:carneval:


corretti pus o catarro?


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> corretti pus o catarro?


:bleah:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ops.
> Ho trovato anche questo ma me lo tengo.


e mi pare giusto. E' un modello che va sempre... peccato buttarlo. Oddio se lo devi buttare dimmelo che io sono per il riciclaggio dei materiali.


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleah:


E quoto eh....:unhappy:


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> UltimoSangre
> 
> :mexican:



:inlove::inlove::inlove:

signore belle uscite dalla piscina che tengo da fa'!
grazie a buon rendere


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> corretti pus o catarro?


allora. Partendo dall'assunto che noi diversamente traditrici non si può parlare di tradimento, gli astemi sono pregati di non pronunciarsi sul vino. Avete rinunciato? benissimo, andate avanti a bibite gassate, bevetevi quelle fetenzie con la lepre in salmì o con il cinghiale in umido con la polenta, mescolando quel feroce zuccherino con il gusto dei porcini o dei crostacei. Che gli dei vi perdonino, io non posso.


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....hem...mi piace un sacco.
> ma tanto tanto.
> Però con il pesce bevo coca cola.
> O cedrata dipende.


quindi tu ed io non andremo mai a cena assieme.   prendo atto


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tu ed io non andremo mai a cena assieme.   prendo atto



se prometto di bere acqua?


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora. *Partendo dall'assunto che noi diversamente traditrici non si può parlare di tradimento, gli astemi sono pregati di non pronunciarsi sul vino. *Avete rinunciato?benissimo, andate avanti a bibite gassate, bevetevi quelle fetenzie con la lepre in salmì o con il cinghiale in umido con la polenta, mescolando quel feroce zuccherino con il gusto dei porcini o dei crostacei. Che gli dei vi perdonino, io non posso.








fregata con le mie manine sante...sgrunt.


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se prometto di bere acqua?


mia cara,sono sopravvissuto a stento ad una che grattava il parmigiano sugli spaghetti alle vongole.

non ho il fisico per reggere una che beve solo acqua col pesce.   Non dico che ti devi scolare una boccia intera,ma almeno un bicchiere fattelo,ti prego.......


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....hem...mi piace un sacco.
> ma tanto tanto.
> Però con il pesce bevo coca cola.
> O cedrata dipende.


vergognati :incazzato:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora. Partendo dall'assunto che noi diversamente traditrici non si può parlare di tradimento, gli astemi sono pregati di non pronunciarsi sul vino. Avete rinunciato? benissimo, andate avanti a bibite gassate, bevetevi quelle fetenzie con la lepre in salmì o con il cinghiale in umido con la polenta, mescolando quel feroce zuccherino con il gusto dei porcini o dei crostacei. Che gli dei vi perdonino, io non posso.


:umile:



perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tu ed io non andremo mai a cena assieme. prendo atto


:up:



perplesso ha detto:


> mia cara,*sono sopravvissuto a stento ad una che grattava il parmigiano sugli spaghetti alle vongole.
> 
> *non ho il fisico per reggere una che beve solo acqua col pesce. Non dico che ti devi scolare una boccia intera,ma almeno un bicchiere fattelo,ti prego.......




:up:


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mia cara,sono sopravvissuto a stento ad una che grattava il parmigiano sugli spaghetti alle vongole.



Sto per sentirmi male...


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mia cara,sono sopravvissuto a stento ad una che grattava il parmigiano sugli spaghetti alle vongole.
> 
> non ho il fisico per reggere una che beve solo acqua col pesce.   Non dico che ti devi scolare una boccia intera,ma almeno *un bicchiere fattelo,ti prego...*....


Mi è impossibile davvero.
Solo l'odore del vino a distanza  mi fa venire i conati.
Figurati berlo o anche solo assaggiarlo.

Davvero mi spiace.
Sarebbe come costringere te a farti bere un bicchiere di...pensa ad una schifezza massima e hai l'esatto brivido mio davanti al vino.


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi è impossibile davvero.
> Solo l'odore del vino a distanza  mi fa venire i conati.
> Figurati berlo o anche solo assaggiarlo.
> 
> ...


capito.  allora al massimo posso portarti in pizzeria o a mangiare i panigacci.

peccato


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi è impossibile davvero.
> *Solo l'odore del vino a distanza mi fa venire i conati*.
> Figurati berlo o anche solo assaggiarlo.
> 
> ...


hai mai pensato ad un esorcismo?


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> capito.  allora al massimo posso portarti in pizzeria o a mangiare i panigacci.
> 
> peccato


che ne dici se ripieghiamo su qualcosa di sostanzioso tipo carne?


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

io non mangio pizza e similari, tra l'altro.


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non mangio pizza e similari, tra l'altro.


:nclpf:


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai mai pensato ad un esorcismo?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai mai pensato ad un esorcismo?



no.
Dici che ne ho bisogno?
Ora che ci penso ho assistito ad una messa di guarigione di Milingo quando ancora faceva il prete.
Un sacco di esorcizzati c'erano. Come chirichetta Circe, mi sembra.


Ricordo anche che mentre spruzzava l'acqua santa a tutti c'era chi sveniva, chi si addormentava, chi urlava e...

Oddio...che mi abbia colpito acqua esorcizzata e ha fatto l'effetto contrario su di me?


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che ne dici se ripieghiamo su qualcosa di sostanzioso tipo carne?


mah.....per quella ci vorrebbe il rosso.....mi sa che non ne usciamo.

eviterei l'esorcismo,ci han provato anche con me ai tempi e non ne è uscito nulla di buono.

prova con l'ipnosi.


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non mangio pizza e similari, tra l'altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> Dici che ne ho bisogno?
> Ora che ci penso ho assistito ad una messa di guarigione di *Milingo* quando ancora faceva il prete.
> Un sacco di esorcizzati c'erano. Come chirichetta Circe, mi sembra.
> ...


ecco. vedi che tutto ha una spiegazione logica?


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> fregata con le mie manine sante...sgrunt.


ma tanto a che te servono?

manco stiri...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tuba (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi è impossibile davvero.
> Solo l'odore del vino a distanza  mi fa venire i conati.
> Figurati berlo o anche solo assaggiarlo.
> 
> ...


Ma è solo un discorso di (dis)gusto, nel senso che non ti piace, o è proprio una cosa tipo intolleranza del tipo che se ne bevi diventi tipo blob ? 

Comunque ti capisco, io una cosa del genere ce l'ho verso i funghi porcini.....solo l'odore mi provoca i conati.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tanto a che te servono?
> 
> manco stiri...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma tocco


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma è solo un discorso di (dis)gusto, nel senso che non ti piace, o è proprio una cosa tipo intolleranza del tipo che se ne bevi diventi tipo blob ?
> 
> Comunque ti capisco, io una cosa del genere ce l'ho verso i funghi porcini.....solo l'odore mi provoca i conati.


mi risulta proprio disgustoso già dall'odore e assaggiarlo è...bleah...

Per cucinare invece lo uso moltissimo ma ovviamente alla fine non è più vino.

Comunque mi fanno ribrezzo anche tutti i super alcolici.
Stesso discorso.
Sono astemia totale, nemmeno il liquore nei dolci tollero.

Però riesco a baciare tranquillamente qualcuno che ha bevuto un super alcolico mentre se ha bevuto vino mi viene la nausea. 
Forse è anche intolleranza o forse i miei mi hanno fatta sbronzare da piccola e ci sono rimasta sotto.


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tocco


ed io me scanso...

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi risulta proprio disgustoso già dall'odore e assaggiarlo è...bleah...
> 
> Per cucinare invece lo uso moltissimo ma ovviamente alla fine non è più vino.
> 
> ...


Anch'io non so cosa sia l'alcool. Astemio al 200%.


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Anch'io non so cosa sia l'alcool. Astemio al 200%.



che vergogna...


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed io me scanso...
> 
> ahahahahah



tranquillo.
Puoi stare  dove sei. Grazie lo stesso del pensiero.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Anch'io non so cosa sia l'alcool. Astemio al 200%.


siamo davvero in pochi.

Mio suocero sostiene di essere astemio però:
La birra la beve, i dolci liquoroisi li beve, il brachetto lo beve, il moscato pure..
Che astemio sei?


----------



## JON (16 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che vergogna...


...e ce lo sapevo che qualcuno lo avrebbe rimarcato, tanto ci sono abituato ehehehe


----------



## JON (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> siamo davvero in pochi.
> 
> Mio suocero sostiene di essere astemio però:
> La birra la beve, i dolci liquoroisi li beve, il brachetto lo beve, il moscato pure..
> Che astemio sei?


Astemio totale, non riesci a farmi passare una molecola di alcool neanche sotto minaccia.

Ma ha ragione, siamo pochi. Sono un fiero analcolico però.


----------



## Tuba (16 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> ...e ce lo sapevo che qualcuno lo avrebbe rimarcato, tanto ci sono abituato ehehehe


Bhè alcuni superalcolici neanche io riesco a berli il whisky su tutti. Solo a sentirne l'odore mi assale la nausea. Per non parlare di grappe varie e sambuche. Rhum e Vodka invece.......che te lo dico a fare 

Sui vini, ecco, il rosato se lo possono portare indietro, che è un vino il rosato ?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo chi lo vuole?


Ma è un bambino!!!!!

Ti prego Tebe nooooooooooo


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Bhè alcuni superalcolici neanche io riesco a berli il whisky su tutti. Solo a sentirne l'odore mi assale la nausea. Per non parlare di grappe varie e sambuche. Rhum e Vodka invece.......che te lo dico a fare
> 
> Sui vini, ecco, il rosato se lo possono portare indietro, che è un vino il rosato ?


Adoro la grappa!! Anche il whisky e gli amari e i liquori dolci (come l'agricanto).
La sambuca no, mi piace l'odore ma non il sapore.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Adoro la grappa!! Anche il whisky e gli amari e i liquori dolci (come l'agricanto).
> La sambuca no, mi piace l'odore ma non il sapore.


Un'alcolizzata praticamnete


----------



## JON (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Bhè alcuni superalcolici neanche io riesco a berli il whisky su tutti. Solo a sentirne l'odore mi assale la nausea. Per non parlare di grappe varie e sambuche. Rhum e Vodka invece.......che te lo dico a fare
> 
> Sui vini, ecco, il rosato se lo possono portare indietro, che è un vino il rosato ?


Ma io proprio niente niente eh....sai quanti brindisi con la coca, solo per le bollicine sindacali...


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un'alcolizzata praticamnete


No dai....solo un pochino....:carneval:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No dai....solo un pochino....View attachment 5872:carneval:



:sbronza:


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbronza:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tranquillo.
> Puoi stare  dove sei. Grazie lo stesso del pensiero.


ma grazie a te invece...

sono sollevato...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Adoro la grappa!! Anche il whisky e gli amari e i liquori dolci (come l'agricanto).
> La sambuca no, mi piace l'odore ma non il sapore.


alla faccia du' bippp...

trasferiscite in Friuli...sai come te mimetizzi bene li'?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io proprio niente niente eh....sai quanti brindisi con la coca, solo per le bollicine sindacali...



pure io!

E quando ti dicono.
Maddai solo un goccio, cosa vuoi che sia!

Non capiscono che è proprio rigetto.
Sembra quasi che pensino che lo facciamo apposta o non sia possibile.

Mattia per anni mi ha portato da mangiare i babà, che regolarmente gli tiravo in testa e lui si offendeva pure.

Ora ha capito.

Ma chissà perchè sembra strano non toccare alcol per nulla nulla.


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> alla faccia du' bippp...
> 
> trasferiscite in Friuli...sai come te mimetizzi bene li'?
> 
> ahahahah


veramente mi mimetizzo benissimo anche qui...


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma grazie a te invece...
> 
> sono sollevato...
> 
> ahahahah


strano che tu abbia pensato avessi intenzione di toccarti.
Ti ritranquillizzo. Nemmeno sfiorata guarda.


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma chissà perchè sembra strano non toccare alcol per nulla nulla.


Non è che fa strano non toccare l'alcol per nulla nulla, fa strano l'eccesso, l'esagerazione credo...almeno per me.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tu ed io non andremo mai a cena assieme. prendo atto


Un giorno che manco dal forum e già inviti a cena un'altra


:blu:


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un giorno che manco dal forum e già inviti a cena un'altra
> 
> 
> :blu:


mica ho scritto che sarebbe una cena a 2......vuoi mettere tu,io,Tebe e Tuba a cena assieme?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica ho scritto che sarebbe una cena a 2......vuoi mettere tu,io,Tebe e Tuba a cena assieme?


Sento lo stridere delle unghie sui vetri.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica ho scritto che sarebbe una cena a 2......vuoi mettere tu,io,Tebe e *Tuba* a cena assieme?


perchè Tebe con Tuba? fatti gli affari tuoi!


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

ma gli astemi possono toccare l'acool (denaturato), è l'alcol che non tollerano


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè Tebe con Tuba? fatti gli affari tuoi!


e, infatti.
Perchè se posso scegliere....


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sento lo stridere delle unghie sui vetri.......


6 tu che 6 troppo sospettosa.....lo sai che sono integerrimo


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma gli astemi possono toccare l'acool (denaturato), è l'alcol che non tollerano


ma posso toccare anche la grappa.

NON LO BEVIAMO.

l'alcol dentaturato poi, se vuoi uccidere qualcuno, daglielo pure da bere...


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè Tebe con Tuba? fatti gli affari tuoi!


è che "io,te,tebe e tuba" suona molto funky.......


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> strano che tu abbia pensato avessi intenzione di toccarti.
> Ti ritranquillizzo. Nemmeno sfiorata guarda.


okkkey siamo intesi, ma, gesu', cosa non avresti nemmeno sfiorata?

ahahahahah


----------



## Tuba (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e, infatti.
> Perchè se posso scegliere....


Se un amore..........


----------



## Tuba (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Se un amore..........


mi sono perso una I.

Era...Sei etc etc


----------



## JON (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma gli astemi possono toccare l'acool (denaturato), è l'alcol che non tollerano


Hai bevuto per caso? 

Vabbè che non sono un esperto, ma l'alcool è alcool e per me non è cool. 

Poi non è detto che gli astemi non tollerino l'alcool, io potrei berlo ma proprio non ci riesco, il mio corpo lo rifiuta e lo sento una sostanza estranea e aggressiva.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Hai bevuto per caso?
> 
> Vabbè che non sono un esperto, ma l'alcool è alcool e per me non è cool.
> 
> Poi non è detto che gli astemi non tollerino l'alcool, io potrei berlo ma proprio non ci riesco, il mio corpo lo rifiuta e lo sento una sostanza estranea e aggressiva.


volevo solo dire che l'alcol da bere vuole una sola o


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> okkkey siamo intesi, ma, gesu', cosa non avresti nemmeno sfiorata?
> 
> ahahahahah


l' idea non mi ha sfiorata


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> 6 tu che 6 troppo sospettosa.....lo sai che sono integerrimo


Beccato con le mani nel sacco cerchi di far passare me per sospettosa...... 

Va bè esco a cena con Tuba:inlove:


----------



## JON (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> volevo solo dire che l'alcol da bere vuole una sola o


Avevo capito, ma non hanno lo stesso significato? Sono ignorante in materia però, lo ammetto.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Avevo capito, ma non hanno lo stesso significato? Sono ignorante in materia però, lo ammetto.


con l'alcool pulisci i vetri, l'alcol lo bevi


----------



## Tuba (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Beccato con le mani nel sacco cerchi di far passare me per sospettosa......
> 
> Va bè esco a cena con Tuba:inlove:


Buongustaia 



Però viene pure Sbri  Vero ?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> con l'alcool pulisci i vetri, l'alcol lo bevi


Peró io i vetri li pulisco con l'ammoniaca


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peró io i vetri li pulisco con l'ammoniaca


io con lo sputo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peró io i vetri li pulisco con l'ammoniaca


ho paura a chiederti cosa bevi
comunque anch'io, hai ragione


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

:inlove:... sì 


Tuba ha detto:


> Buongustaia
> 
> 
> 
> Però viene pure Sbri  Vero ?


----------



## JON (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> con l'alcool pulisci i vetri, l'alcol lo bevi


Allora posso dirti che spesso mi è capitato di fare intenso uso di alcool...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io con lo sputo.


Ellamadonnaaa....
ma che salivazione hai?!?!?!?


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Se un amore..........


e vabbè dai...non ne parlo ma c'è sempre nik amore segreto


----------



## JON (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io con lo sputo.


Si, prima sputi e poi alzi il gomito e pulisci. Io faccio cosi. Lo ammetto alzo pure io il gomito.


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ellamadonnaaa....
> ma che salivazione hai?!?!?!?


Non è tutta mia. E non è tutta saliva.



















:risata:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Buongustaia
> 
> 
> 
> Però viene pure Sbri  Vero ?


NO



Ho capito che nessuno vuol venire a cena solo con me


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> Ho capito che nessuno vuol venire a cena solo con me


E dico NO per il suo bene


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho paura a chiederti cosa bevi
> comunque anch'io, hai ragione



Sono astemia....


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Beccato con le mani nel sacco cerchi di far passare me per sospettosa......
> 
> Va bè esco a cena con Tuba:inlove:


mi sa che Tuba preferisce restare solo con Sbriciolata......

dai,per farmi perdonare ti porto a cena qui...ti va?

http://www.portovenere.biz/slideshow/images/full//PortoVenere - Il Porto di Notte.jpg


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dico NO per il suo bene


----------



## Tuba (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dico NO per il suo bene



Guarda tu come finisce eeehhh 

Si ritrovarono a cena: Tuba, perplesso e Nik Amore Segreto


----------



## lunaiena (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è tutta mia. E non è tutta saliva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm.....interessante proverò ...


Mi immagino una cosa così:
nella foga vicino ai vetri da pulire schizza questo schizza l'altro ...
mi giro di schiena e alé metti la cera ... Togli la cera....

Immagino giusto?


----------



## exStermy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> l' idea non mi ha sfiorata


ah era l'idea....

e certo, cos'altro poteva esse...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> *Ho capito che nessuno vuol venire a cena solo con me*


io si. ti accontenti ?


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Guarda tu come finisce eeehhh
> 
> Si ritrovarono a cena: Tuba, perplesso e Nik Amore Segreto



:risata:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Guarda tu come finisce eeehhh
> 
> Si ritrovarono a cena: Tuba, perplesso e Nik Amore Segreto



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vedi che succede a fare i farfalloni!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mmmmmmm.....interessante proverò ...
> 
> 
> Mi immagino una cosa così:
> ...



si.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io si. ti accontenti ?


Certo


:abbraccio:

sti uomini.........meglio che perderli che trovarli


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


>


Dai retta a un'amica.....fidati.....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sa che Tuba preferisce restare solo con Sbriciolata......
> 
> dai,per farmi perdonare ti porto a cena qui...ti va?
> 
> http://www.portovenere.biz/slideshow/images/full//PortoVenere - Il Porto di Notte.jpg



Ci penso


:smile:


----------



## Tuba (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> NO



Ma senti un pò  Ma che ve sete organizzate i turni ??? 

No perchè a prescindere da chi c'è e chi non c'è sto "NO" è comunque sempre presente


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mmmmmmm.....interessante proverò ...
> 
> 
> Mi immagino una cosa così:
> ...


Calmati. Stai in penombra. Troppi biscotti.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma senti un pò  Ma che ve sete organizzate i turni ???
> 
> No perchè a prescindere da chi c'è e chi non c'è sto "NO" è comunque sempre presente


Dovresti sapere di essere un sorvegliato speciale......:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dai retta a un'amica.....fidati.....


see seee amica... diceva la volpe ... non mangiare l'uva che è acerba...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> see seee amica... diceva la volpe ... non mangiare l'uva che è acerba...


Giuro che parlo per il tuo bene
Mi sei simpatica:smile:







Scusa Sbri ma è una giornata di merda e se non sparo due cazzate non mi passa più:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma senti un pò  Ma che ve sete organizzate i turni ???
> 
> No perchè a prescindere da chi c'è e chi non c'è sto "NO" è comunque sempre presente


tranqui bbbello che non mi sono neanche spettinata:rock: ... nnnamo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro che parlo per il tuo bene
> Mi sei simpatica:smile:
> 
> 
> ...


bella mia sapessi:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2012)

*Punto 1*



Simy ha detto:


> io si. ti accontenti ?



se sento un uomo che dice, anzi che solo pensa : mi _accontento_ di andare a cena con Simy


la carrozzella a vita è bell'e servita


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se sento un uomo che dice, anzi che solo pensa : mi _accontento_ di andare a cena con Simy
> 
> 
> la carrozzella a vita è bell'e servita


E' il punto 2 che mi preoccupa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2012)

*Punto 2*



perplesso ha detto:


> mi sa che Tuba preferisce restare solo con Sbriciolata......
> 
> dai,per farmi perdonare ti porto a cena qui...ti va?
> 
> http://www.portovenere.biz/slideshow/images/full//PortoVenere - Il Porto di Notte.jpg



a proposito di preferenze

i gentleman non esprimono preferenze, ma accontentano tutte le signore presenti


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito di preferenze
> 
> i gentleman non esprimono preferenze, *ma accontentano tutte le signore presenti*


Ma anche no.....


----------



## Tuba (16 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito di preferenze
> 
> i gentleman non esprimono preferenze, ma accontentano tutte le signore presenti


E che stavo a dì io ????  Eeeeehhhhhh ?????? 





Solo tu mi capisci Matra


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E che stavo a dì io ????  Eeeeehhhhhh ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se sento un uomo che dice, anzi che solo pensa : mi _accontento_ di andare a cena con Simy
> 
> 
> la carrozzella a vita è bell'e servita


....


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E che stavo a dì io ????  Eeeeehhhhhh ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nonononono calma: IO non ho messo alcun veto, invero. Era Farfie che faceva la gelosa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2012)

*Punto 3*

Farfalla si conferma essere una grande signora in ogni occasione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E che stavo a dì io ????  Eeeeehhhhhh ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



infatti capivo e approvavo


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Ottobre 2012)

Minchia che puttanaio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....


nessun uomo può pensare che uscire con te sia un accontentarsi :smile:


----------



## Tuba (16 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque, se domani alle 19:30 una certa cosa andrà come spero che vada (Incrociate i diti delle mano plis), la prossima cena a signore tutte e gentlemen diversamente e non la offro io esattamente qui:

Isola di Kampa a Mala Strana


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che puttanaio.




Quoto non posso approvarti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nessun uomo può pensare che uscire con te sia un accontentarsi :smile:



Ma tu sei di parte tesoro perchè sei amica mia!:carneval:
grazie! sei troppo buona! 

:bacio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Comunque, se domani alle 19:30 una certa cosa andrà come spero che vada (Incrociate i diti delle mano plis), la prossima cena a signore tutte e gentlemen diversamente e non la offro io esattamente qui:
> 
> Isola di Kampa a Mala Strana


io incrocio, a prescindere. Che la sorte ti sia benigna.


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma tu sei di parte tesoro perchè sei amica mia!:carneval:
> grazie! sei troppo buona!
> 
> :bacio:




no no penso anch'io la stessa cosa,,:smile:


----------



## Simy (16 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> no no penso anch'io la stessa cosa,,:smile:


tu lo pensi di tutte :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

































scherzo  sei di parte pure tu!


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farfalla si conferma essere una grande signora in ogni occasione



 signora Chiara i mie omaggi :sic:


----------



## battiato63 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tu lo pensi di tutte :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> tesò tu sei la  mia cognatina
> :smile:
> ...


non è questione di essere di parte, tu effettivamente sei una bella persona a prescindere 
:up:


----------



## Eliade (16 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se sento un uomo che dice, anzi che solo pensa : mi _accontento_ di andare a cena con Simy
> 
> 
> la carrozzella a vita è bell'e servita


Non so di cosa si tratti ma..quoto!


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non so di cosa si tratti ma..quoto!


 
Ma cosa quoti a prescindere senza sapere!

Allora sei della krikka pure tu!






















:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cosa quoti a prescindere senza sapere!
> 
> Allora sei della krikka pure tu!
> 
> ...


Io seguo simy...quando si tratta di lei, quoto e basta! :sonar::carneval:


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io seguo simy...quando si tratta di lei, quoto e basta! :sonar::carneval:



:bacio:


----------



## Tuba (17 Ottobre 2012)

Belle loro 

Tina Pica e Ave Ninchi


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Belle loro
> 
> Tina Pica e Ave Ninchi



io la Borboni.


Che donna.


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2012)

Insomma,a che punto siamo arrivati?

Per ora ho capito solo che tutti seguono Simy,ma non mi è chiaro se sia un buon segno......per lei.

PS:  Simy,ma per domenica?   si daranno una sveja?


----------



## Eliade (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Belle loro
> 
> Tina Pica e Ave Ninchi


Simy, ma ora a chi ci ha paragonato?
Ma non dovevamo comparire su una qualche rivista di moto?


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insomma,a che punto siamo arrivati?
> 
> Per ora ho capito solo che tutti seguono Simy,*ma non mi è chiaro se sia un buon segno......per lei.
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fratellino giallorosso...per domenica non mi pronuncio...scaramanzia


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Simy, ma ora a chi ci ha paragonato*?
> Ma non dovevamo comparire su una qualche rivista di moto? View attachment 5878


non lo so... :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> fratellino giallorosso...per domenica non mi pronuncio...scaramanzia


vuoi che mi pronunci io?

Guarda che porto fortuna


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so... :unhappy:


no calma. J.R. passi, i visitor... passi. Ma Ave Ninchi e Tina Pica no, eh? Loro non le puoi non conoscere!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo so... :unhappy:



:sbatti:


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no calma. J.R. passi, i visitor... passi. Ma Ave Ninchi e Tina Pica no, eh? Loro non le puoi non conoscere!


la mia sorellina è una bimba......Tina Pica l'avrà anche vista in qualche spezzone con Totò,ma dubito abbia potuto realizzare che fosse lei


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> vuoi che mi pronunci io?
> 
> Guarda che porto fortuna


nonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrispondere.....


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la mia sorellina è una bimba......Tina Pica l'avrà anche vista in qualche spezzone con Totò,ma dubito abbia potuto realizzare che fosse lei


grazie ...fortuna che ci sei tu... :triste:


----------



## Eliade (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no calma. J.R. passi, i visitor... passi. Ma Ave Ninchi e Tina Pica no, eh? Loro non le puoi non conoscere!


 



Simy ha detto:


> non lo so... :unhappy:


Idem...:unhappy:



farfalla ha detto:


> :sbatti:


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrispondere.....


tranquillo :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la mia sorellina è una bimba......Tina Pica l'avrà anche vista in qualche spezzone con Totò,ma dubito abbia potuto realizzare che fosse lei


Ok. Pane amore e fantasia. Cerchiamo di recuperare.


----------



## Eliade (17 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la mia sorellina è una bimba......Tina Pica l'avrà anche vista in qualche spezzone con Totò,ma dubito abbia potuto realizzare che fosse lei


Ahhhh sisi....ora ricordo!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrisponderenonrispondere.....


:angeletto::angelo:


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok. Pane amore e fantasia. Cerchiamo di recuperare.





Eliade ha detto:


> Ahhhh sisi....ora ricordo!



si si si...ora ho capito:festa::festa::festa:
:festa:


----------



## Eliade (17 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si si si...ora ho capito:festa::festa::festa:
> :festa:


Olè! :spiderman:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> stermy non sa nulla di privato mentre angelo merkel si. la differenza è tutta qui.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> crede di sapere


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farfalla si conferma essere una grande signora in ogni occasione




e simy dove la mettiamo?

ahhh che le farei


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma senti un pò  Ma che ve sete organizzate i turni ???
> 
> No perchè a prescindere da chi c'è e chi non c'è sto "NO" è comunque sempre presente







tu levati di mezzo,sbri,simy,farfalla, non si toccano


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > stermy non sa nulla di privato mentre angelo merkel si. la differenza è tutta qui.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e simy dove la mettiamo?
> 
> ahhh che le farei


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



ma chi è?


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è?



e che ne so


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è?


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu levati di mezzo,sbri,simy,farfalla, non si toccano


A noi non da fastidio.....quindi stai sereno










Ma chi è sto qui?


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A noi non da fastidio.....quindi stai sereno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e soprattutto...che me vole fa a me?


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e soprattutto...che me vole fa a me?


beeee
beeee
beeee


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> beeee
> beeee
> beeee


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> beeee
> beeee
> beeee





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non c'è nulla da ridere!!

io voglio sapere chi è


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è nulla da ridere!!
> 
> io voglio sapere chi è


un ammiratore segreto Simy: se è furbo, si registra e ti contatta in MP... :singleeye:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un ammiratore segreto Simy: se è furbo, si registra e ti contatta in MP... :singleeye:




 questo rischia grosso ..


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e simy dove la mettiamo?
> 
> ahhh che le farei


    :spesa:        la spesa al massimo solo quello puoi farle


----------



## free (19 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> beeee
> beeee
> beeee









:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Ottobre 2012)

*R: Riaprendo ancora*



free ha detto:


> :inlove:




Sempre!



:in love:


----------

